# Game Pc ca 2000 Euro



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen hier einmal kurz und Knackig.....


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
 ca. 2000 Euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Wir würden gerne 3D spielen haben aber keinen Monitor hierfür

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
2 TB WD Festplatte , Logitech Maus und Tastatur, Microsoft Game Pad

4.)Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
egal 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
nein

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Skyrim, Assassins Creed, Anno, GTA,u.ä     alles in den höchsten Einstellungen

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
später vielleicht

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
wie gesagt würden wir gerne 3d spielen, auch sollte der Rechner für die nächsten Jahre genug Leistung zum Zocken haben. und die Komponenten sollten gut zusammenspielen , wobei wir lieber ein Intel System hätten als AMD


Braucht man das Nvidia 3d Kit ???


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1540€ alternativ auch mit 2 EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , wobei diese bei 3D in ein speichertransferlimit laufen könnten. übertaktbarkeit und grosse ssd sind auch mit dabei. der nachteil eines hd 7950 crossfire oder eines gtx 670 sli sind mikroruckler und der erhöhte stromverbrauch
3D monitor: ASUS VG278H, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

Ich würde eine GTX 690 nehmen, die hat weniger Mikroruckler als 2 GTX 670.

Für nvidia 3D Vision 2 brauchst Du natürlich nvidia Grafikkarte(n), mit AMD geht da nix. Das nvidia 3D Vision Kit ist im Lieferumfang des Monitors (Asus VG278H) mit dabei 

3D solltest Du vorher aber irgendwo mal ausprobieren, manche bekommen Kopfschmerzen oder es wird ihnen schwindelig.


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

und von der cpu leistung ist der i5 ok oder lieber i7 K ???
gehüse kann auch Standard und gerne dezent   sein


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

Der i5-3570K reicht völlig aus, der i7 ist nur minimal schneller beim Spielen, der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

RAM: Corsair XMS3 16GB, 1600MHz
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14, 2TB
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
Netzteil: Seasonic X-660 Platinum
CPU: i7-3770 (oc bringt bei heutigen CPUs nichts mehr)
CPU Kühler: Corsair H60i (bringt immer eine sehr gute Kühlleistung)
Graka: Palit GTX680 JetStream 4GB
Laufwerk: Sony Optiac AD-5280S

Gesamtpreis ~ 1600€

@Softy: ein i7 lohnt sich schon, weil der TE  "und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)" diese Anwendungen betreibt... da bietet der i7 durch das HT gewisse vorteil


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> RAM: Corsair XMS3 16GB, 1600MHz
> SSD: Crucial M4 256GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14, 2TB
> Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
> ...



16gb sind fürs gaming unnötig, die m4 ist ok, die 840 aber besser. Hdd hat der te schon. Bei einem 2000€ pc darf es auch ein case sein das teurer als 50€ ist; das fractal r4 beispielsweise. Das nt ist overpowered, maximal ein dark power pro 10 550 watt. Die kombo auf non oc überteuertem i7 und völlig unnötigen h60 bringts wenig, entweder xeon & boxed oder i5 & macho. Die palit gtx 680 jetstream ist
1) unnötig, da 100€ teurer und 5% schneller alsdie gtx 670
2) verdammt laut

Edit: er will keine bildbearbeitung, das ist noch ein teil des fragebogense


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Mein Vorschlag um wirklich in 3 D zocken zu können wäre dieser hier :

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, tray (CM8063701211800)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (GV-N690D5-4GD-B)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGM00-AOUAYZ)
1 x ASUS VG278H, 27"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)

Biste knapp 80 Euro über Deinem Limit. Du könntest noch anstatt der 250 GB SSD die kleinere Variante nehmen.

Die GTX 690 einfach deshalb, weil Du weniger Mikroruckler hast, und das eine extrem leistungsstarke Grafikkarte ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

unter Punkt 6. sieht man das er folgendes machen will: 6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Skyrim, Assassins Creed, Anno, GTA,u.ä alles in den höchsten Einstellungen

@ Der PC Nutzer:
Die palit gtx 680 jetstream ist
1) unnötig, da 100€ teurer und 5% schneller alsdie gtx 670
2) verdammt laut

ist super leise, man hört die weder im Idle noch unter Last... meine HDDs sind lauter als die JetStream im Idle

@ Erok:
ein 27" Monitor ist nur sinnvoll wenn er den nötigen Abstand dazu hat, ansonsten macht man sich damit die Augen nur kaputt.
bei einem 2000€ PC einen i5 und ein ASRock board zu verbauen ist schon bissel freaky... für etwa 1700€ bekomme ich nen i7 und ein Asus Mainboard


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

@ Ted

Ja steht doch da: "Skyrim, Assassins Creed, Anno, GTA,u.ä alles in den höchsten Einstellungen"
Ich sehe da nur Spiele, deswegen den 3570K. ASRock macht ugute Boards, warum nicht nehmen? Sonst könnte man auch das  UD3H  nehmen.

Graka bin ich net so für ne GTX690. Mikroruckler halt. Lieber eine  GTX Titan  , die kostet genausoviel und ist ncht viel Langsamer, hat aber keine Mikroruckler.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Da: und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)


ahh: okay nun hab ich es verstanden... etwas unübersichtlich

trotzdem macht ein i7 auch beim zocken sinn, ich nutze meinen seid 3 jahren.. und der kommt immer noch nich an seine grenzen, in verbindung meiner GXT680 läuft alles auf high.
Und bei den Ram Preisen kann man gerne zu 16GB greifen, schaden tut es nicht

eine GTX690, ist zum zocken totaler schwachsinn, eine GTX680 reicht dicke


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Du hast deinen i7 seid 3 Jahren. Respekt, der ist erst im April 2012 rausgekommen. 
Klar kann man zu 16GB greifen, aber man braucht es nicht.

Und zum Zocken in 3D ist eine GTX690/Titan nicht totaler Schwachsinn, sondern benötigt.


----------



## DjTomCat (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> eine GTX690, ist zum zocken totaler schwachsinn, eine GTX680 reicht dicke


 
Wer LESEN kann ist klar im verteil 

der TE möchte in 3D Zocken dann braucht man schon eine ein SLI-Gespann um dort auf seine FPS zu kommen.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ich kenne leute die mit einer GTX670 3D zocken 

@Chrisse: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/52213   sind halt 2 Jahre


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

@Ted: Mit ner 670 in 3D @MAX zocken macht keinen Spaß.

Die Jetstream ist noch einiges lauter als das Ref Design 

Edit.: Ein bissl freaky fände ich es in dem Preisbereich ein Asus Board zu verbauen, ich wollte mir nicht den schlechtesten Support alles Hersteller antun.


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Die Leistung von nem 2600K liegt unter der von nem 3570K, also kann man das so net vergleichen. Deswegen dachte ich ja du meist den 3770K.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@BlackNeo: woher willst du denn wissen das die lauter ist? berufst du dich da nur auf Tests?
Der Asus Support ist recht gut, ich habe den nur 2mal gebraucht und er war echt top. 

@Chrissi, das ist schon klar das der 2600 "schlechter" ist als der 3570. Aber ist zocke immer noch aktuelle Spiel auf High ohne Probleme, ich kann auch noch locker Haswell auslassen. 
Das ist der Vorteil beim i7, man kann ihn deutlich länger nutzen als einen i5.
Die meisten die einen i5-2500k haben müssen jetzt schon ausrüsten.


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Den größten Unterschied in Spielen, den ich gefunden habe sind 4 FPS bei Skyrim. Aber da machen 89 oder 93 nicht viel aus. In der Regel sind es 1-2 FPS Unterschied. Und das bei 100€ mehr. Und nen 2500K hat immernoch genug Leistung, selbst in CPU intensiven Spielen wie SC2 oder Anno liefert er noch 40 FPS in 1080p


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

naja, viele die ich kenne haben den i5-2500k und ne GTX570 oder GTX580... und ohne das die was geändert haben hatten sie nach diversen Updates von BF3 10FPS weniger... bei mir hat sich nichts geändert 

und ich kann ohne Probleme auch Haswell auslassen, weil der 2600 so viel Leistung bietet....


Wenn der TE 2000€ ausgeben will soll er doch einen i7 und eine GTX680 nehmen und gut ist


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

hallo und danke für die zahlreichen antworten.... sicher soll auch die ein oder andere office anwendung drauf laufen um mal ein brief , reverat oä drauf zu schreiben aber ich denke die ist wohl eher vernachlässigen.
was meint ihr mit "SLI-Gespann" ???? und was würde das bei dieser Konfig bedeuten ???

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, tray (CM8063701211800)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (GV-N690D5-4GD-B)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGM00-AOUAYZ)
1 x ASUS VG278H, 27"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)

oder doch besser i7k ???? ich denke ein wenig an die Zukunft ?!
und wo bekomme ich den ganzen kram und kann ich es mir evtl zusammenbauen lassen ???
LG
bbrot


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

die GTX690 limitiert den i5.... 
nimm ein i7-3770 und ein Asus P8H77-V... der rest kann bleiben

wenn du die die GTX690 so viel ausgeben willst, spar nicht bei der CPU


Kaufen kannste es bei Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory

so würde ich es kaufen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c3ee92f3ea29c32c8bceab5641f750ac28888fa96c
und wenn du wirklich 2000€ ausgeben willst: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205b1e0cc7cadbc88f851ef4cbcbd585466f197e65d2


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

Einen i7 zu nehmen ist einfach nur schwachsinnig, weil er max. 2 FPS mehr liefert.

@Ted: Nein, ein Freund von mir hat den Fehlkauf gemacht und hat die Karte nach 3 Tagen zurückgegeben, weil sie so unerträglich laut ist, im Idle gehts ja noch, aber unter Last wird sie ihrem Namen "Jetstream" echt gerecht, das Ding ist so laut wie ein abhebender Jet.
Der Asus Support ist, wie man hier auch im Forum sehr oft lesen kann und was ich bisher bei Freunden erleben durfte, extrem mies seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Und warum sollte man einen i7 länger als nen i5 behalten können? Ich zocke BF3 auf nem Q8200 mit 25 FPS, wenn i5 2500K Besitzer wegen zu wenig FPS nach Updates hätten aufrüsten müssen, dann könnte ich schon nicht mehr spielen xD


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

i7 braucht man nicht. Wie gesagt die Spieleleistung ist gleich.
Zusammen bauen kann man glaube ich bei Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory für 20€.
Graka würde ich doch mal in Richtung Titan gucken, eben wegen den Mikrorucklern, die 2 Karten nurnmal mit sich bringen.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ich habe die JetStream und die ist super leise, vielleicht war sie von deinem Freund einfach nur kaputt.

es kommt immer auf die einstellung an... und ich glaube kaum das du BF3 auf Ultra zocken kannst.


ein i5 mit einer Titan? das ding wird so mega inperformant sein... die Graka limitert die CPU 
bei einem i5 würde ich maximal eine GTX670 nehmen



Aber man merkt auch hier wieder, "wenn ich selbst keinb i7 habe, brauchen andere auch keinen" typisch... meiner Meinung nach ist das nur der Neid


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

@Ted
ist ja schlimm, was du hier für n Mist verzapfst 
Die Jetstream ist n Düsenjet, hatte die bereits 2x verbaut 
AsRock baut genauso gute Board wie Asus, nur ist der Support von Asus echt beschissen und der von AsRock gut.
Und ein 3570K limitiert die 690 nicht. Du musst dich mal über GPU/CPU Limitierungen informierne.
Wenn der i5 net mehr kann, dann ist der i7 auch am Ende. SMT bringt einfach nix in 99% der Spiele.

@TE
die Konfig sieht gut aus
Board würde ich allerdings das hier empfehlen: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> die GTX690 limitiert den i5....
> nimm ein i7-3770 und ein Asus P8H77-V... der rest kann bleiben


 
Blödsinn.
Die GTX 690 limitiert in 3D immer. Da kannst du auch einen AMD FX nehmen.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Aber man merkt auch hier wieder, "wenn ich  selbst keinb i7 habe, brauchen andere auch keinen" typisch... meiner  Meinung nach ist das nur der Neid



Er braucht kein i7.
Wenn er einen i7 haben will weil er sich damit besser fühlt dann kann er sich den i7 kaufen. Kostet halt 100€ mehr.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (20. Mai 2013)

Du meinst eher das die cpu limitiert also die cpu zu langsam ist fur die Grafikkarte aber nur ein form fehler....

Persönlich würde ich bei dem budget auch einen i7 empfehlen

Da man @ stock speed die 690? Nicht so stark limitiert wie nen i5 vorallem bei games in 3d wird das wichtiger werden und wenn man dann noch phys x usw an hat.
Der TE möchte ja nicht unbedingt oc'n daher finde ich ist der i7 hier die bessere wahl


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@Spitfire: danke  einer der weiss was ich meine 

und wenn er die 2000€ voll nutzen will würde ich vllt über ein 2011 Sockel nach denken


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> Der TE möchte ja nicht unbedingt oc'n daher finde ich ist der i7 hier die bessere wahl


 
Wenn er nicht übertakten will kann er auch den Xeon 1230 V2 nehmen.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> und wenn er die 2000€ voll nutzen will würde ich vllt über ein 2011 Sockel nach denken



Und wieso das jetzt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Der i5 wäre meine empfehlung. Das smt des i7 bringt max 30% - das wird von den meisten spielen aber ignoriert


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Der TE will doch übertakten??


> 7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
> später vielleicht


Da würd ich auch, wie schon gesagt, zum i5 raten.


Ted_1990 schrieb:


> und wenn er die 2000€ voll nutzen will würde ich vllt über ein 2011 Sockel nach denken


 Na sicher...


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ist doch so

wenn er die 2000€ voll nutzen will ist er mit einem 2011 System besser bedient


Scheinbar versteht ihr nicht das die GTX690 den i5 Limitiert... bei der GTX690 hat sogar ein i7 zu knacken....


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ein S2011 ist aber das sinnloseste, was man sich zum zocken kaufen kann 
1% mehr Leistung und gut 300€ teurer 

Joo klar....  ....
Die 690 limitiert IMMER in 3D.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ist doch so
> 
> wenn er die 2000€ voll nutzen will ist er mit einem 2011 System besser bedient
> 
> Scheinbar versteht ihr nicht das die GTX690 den i5 Limitiert... bei der GTX690 hat sogar ein i7 zu knacken....



Und wenn er 1500€ ausgibt spart er 500€. Ist besser für den te - und ein i5 limitiert keine gtx 690


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> wenn er die 2000€ voll nutzen will ist er mit einem 2011 System besser bedient



Aber wieso? Nur weil du das Geld einfach raushauen willst?



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Scheinbar versteht ihr nicht das die GTX690 den i5 Limitiert... bei der GTX690 hat sogar ein i7 zu knacken....



Ich habe ein i7 und eine GTX 690 und spiele noch nicht mal in 3D und ist mein i7 zu langsam für meine GTX 690?  
*an Kopf kratz*  Nein die GTX 690 ist zu langsam.  Ich brauche dringend die GTX 790.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@Thershold
du hast auch einen i7 6 Kerner, ich rede hier vom i7 auf 1155 basis

@Der Pc Nutzer
für 1500€ bekommt man ein super gutes und langlebiges i7 system


----------



## DjTomCat (20. Mai 2013)

Wen man das alles so sieht, ist immer alles zu langsam. 

Es geht immer schneller weiter höher, aber ob man das wirklich braucht ist die andere frage!


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Thershold
> du hast auch einen i7 6 Kerner, ich rede hier vom i7 auf 1155 basis


Du redest doch auch von nem i7 S2011 System?? 



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Der Pc Nutzer
> für 1500€ bekommt man ein super gutes und langlebiges i7 system


 Nur, dass der i7 Sinnlos ist


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@TomCat: das stimmt schon... aber wenn der TE 2000€ ausgeben will dann soll er gleich ein i7 nehmen oder noch besser ein 2011 System


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Thershold
> du hast auch einen i7 6 Kerner, ich rede hier vom i7 auf 1155 basis


 
Ja und bei dem ist die GTX 690 immer zu langsam.
Und da mein 3930k in Games langsamer ist als ein 3770k wäre es deiner Meinung nach immer noch sinnvoll auf ein Sockel 2011 System zu setzen?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

der i7-3770 hat einer GTX690 zu knacken
der i5-3570 wird durch die GTX690 limitiert
ein i7 6 Kerner auf 2011 Basis in Kombination mit einer GTX690 wäre ausgewogen


ich merk es hat keinen Sinn hier irgendwas zu sagen... ihr wollt den Leuten für 2000€ überteuerte systeme andrehen.

@TE wenn du 2000€ ausgeben willst nimm einen i7 oder gleich ein 2011 System

http://riccohamburg.com/beratung/intel-vs-amd-im-vergleich/ hier mal ein paar grafiken


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Das ist doch net dein Ernst, oder? 

N 16-Jähriger Kiddie würde so was empfehlen.. aber niemand, der sich mit Hardware wirklich auskennt


----------



## ztrew (20. Mai 2013)

Also bei ner 690 denk ich das ein 3770k vollkommen angemessen ist der wird die 690 kaum bis garnicht limitieren.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> der i7-3770 hat einer GTX690 zu knacken



Quelle?



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> der i5-3570 wird durch die GTX690 limitiert



Quelle?



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ein i7 6 Kerner auf 2011 Basis in Kombination mit einer GTX690 wäre ausgewogen



Quelle?


Ich habe z.B. alle drei Versionen schon durchprobiert. Sogar mit zwei GTX Titan. Und in 3D ist immer die GPU Leistung am Ende bevor die CPU Leistung limitiert.
Du musst schon ein sehr CPU lastiges Spiel spielen wie Anno damit du mal in CPU Limit bist.
Also hör bitte auf so einen Unsinn zu reden.

Und Nvidia 3D ist für den Arsch. 
Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Die Shutter Brillen sind nicht mein Ding. Wenn ich 3D will gehe ich lieber ins Kino. Ist deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ein i7 6 Kerner auf 2011 Basis in Kombination mit einer GTX690 wäre ausgewogen



Das ist so ausgewogen als würdest du ein schaf kaputtstreichen


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@Threshold: 
Dafür brauch ich keine Quellen, dafür muss man sich mit Hardware auskennen
bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner über meine Systeme beschwert.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Also bei ner 690 denk ich das ein 3770k vollkommen angemessen ist der wird die 690 kaum bis garnicht limitieren.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Dafür brauch ich keine Quellen, dafür muss man sich mit Hardware auskennen



Das ist bei dir anscheinend nicht der fall.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Dafür brauch ich keine Quellen, dafür muss man sich mit Hardware auskennen
> bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner über meine Systeme beschwert.


 Wie viele Jahre beschäftigst du dich denn mit Hardware, 2 oder 3? 
ICh will gar net wissen, was du da für nen Mist zusammenstellst


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Ein i7 ist jedoch völlig unnötig, und würde den Preisrahmen mit einer GTX 690 über 2000 Euro sprengen.

Der TE will um die 2000 Euro mit 3 D und höchsten Auflösungen spielen. Also sollte man auf seine Wünsche auch eingehen, und weder ihm 500 Euro versuchen zu sparen, noch ihm irgendwelche unnötige Hardware andrehen die nicht mehr ins Preislimit passt.

Und ein 3570 k und GTX 690 limitiert sich ist der grösste Stuss. Das kann eig nur einer behaupten, der selbst keine GTX 690 besitzt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Dafür brauch ich keine Quellen, dafür muss man sich mit Hardware auskennen
> bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner über meine Systeme beschwert.


 
Aha auskennen. 
Hast du denn schon die GTX 690 mit einem 6 Kerner und einem Quad Core kombiniert und in 3D gestestet?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Naja, nur weil bei dir das Geld für nen i7 nicht gereicht musst du mir nicht unterstellen das ich keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@ alle die mir Inkompetenz unterstellen wollen: Simple PC | Computer einfach gemacht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil bei dir das Geld für nen i7 nicht gereicht musst du mir nicht unterstellen das ich keine Ahnung habe.



Jetzt mal auf dem boden bleiben. Lies dich mal ein und dann poste weiter



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @ alle die mir Inkompetenz unterstellen wollen: Simple PC | Computer einfach gemacht



Schöner werbeflyer


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Hmm ich hab aber nen i7... 

Eine Palit Jetstream (aka Düsenjet) als Leise zu bezeichen ist schon ein ziemlicher Fail


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

naja ich habe die JetStream, und bei mir ist sie leise


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil bei dir das Geld für nen i7 nicht gereicht musst du mir nicht unterstellen das ich keine Ahnung habe.


 
Ich weiß dass das Geld bei mir nicht für einen i7 gereicht hat. Das sehe ich jedes Mal wenn ich den Rechner startet und auf den Bios post schaue welche CPU ich verbaut habe. 

Ich frage dich ob du das schon selbst getestet hast und unterstelle nicht dass du keine Ahnung hast. Bitte genau lesen.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> naja ich habe die JetStream, und bei mir ist sie leise



Ist doch gut dass du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Treshold  Du hast Doch nen Pentium I mit 150 MHZ, gibs zu


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

@ Ted

Vielleicht bist du dem Fluch des Föns verfallen? 

Wer sich  das Video  von Henner Schröder nochnicht angeschaut hat. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Hier: die JetStream ist leiser als das Refarenz Design: Palit Geforce GTX 680 Jetstream im Test bei GameStar.de
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...t-geforce-gtx-680-4-gb-jetstream.html?start=4


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

@ bbrot : Da Du ja noch eine 2 TB Platte als Datengrab hast, könntest Du evtl auch darüber nachdenken, Dir eine 500 GB SSD ins System zu bauen.

Kostet zwar gleich 275 Euro das gute Stück (die Samsung SSD 840 mit 500 GB) jedoch kannst Du dann jede Menge Spiele darauf installieren und hast Deine Ruhe. Bringt zwar bei manchen Spielen wenig Vorteil, dafür bei anderen hast Du kaum mehr Nachladezeiten und keine Nachlade-Lags mehr.

Das war für mich auch der Grund, damals gleich eine 500 GB SSD einzubauen, so muss man keine faulen Kompromisse eingehen 

Und ältere Spiele die ich in Steam oder Origin drin habe, die hab ich dann einfach auf die HDD installiert. Ist ja mittlerweile möglich in Steam und Origin


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Treshold  Du hast Doch nen Pentium I mit 150 MHZ, gibs zu


 
Ich habe einen Snapdragon Quad Core freigeschaltet. Jetzt hat er 6 Kerne.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

@Ted: Jemand der so wenig Plan von Hardware hat wie du unterstellt mir Neid, nur weil i lch von einem total sinnlosen i7 abrate  ???

Ja ne, is klar. Hör mal bitte auf so einen totalen Müll hier zu schreiben und informier dich vorher mal über Hardware.

@Legacyy: Weil du meintest nur 16 jährige Kiddies empfehlen sowas, ich beschäftige mich seit nem Jahr mit Hardware und bin 16 und empfehle schon seit langem bessere Konfis^^

@Topic: Ein i7 ist sinnlos und in 3D limitiert IMMER die GraKa, ein S2011 wär der Gipfel des sinnlosen, da kann man lieber gleich einen Mediamarkt PC kaufen und hat ein sinnvoller zusammengestelltes System.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ne 512GB SSD ist schon nice 
Allerdings würde ich da eine mit nem Marvell Controller nehmen, diese laufen am besten... die SSDs sind vllt nicht so schnell wie die Samsung aber dafür laufen diese sehr stabil.

Crucial M4 512GB
Plextor M5 Pro 512GB


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> @Tresh: Weil du meintest nur 16 jährige Kiddies empfehlen sowas, ich beschäftige mich seit nem Jahr mit Hardware und bin 16 und empfehle schon seit langem bessere Konfis^^


 
Wo habe ich das denn gesagt?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@BlackNeo: so sehr lange kannste dich nicht gerade mit Hardware beschäftigen wenn du gerade mal 16 bist 
ich beschäftige mich seid über 10 Jahren mit Hardware..
Und Wenn Mutti mir meinen PC zahlen würde müsste ich auch sparen


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Die Samsung SSD´s laufen sehr gut.
Ich hab die 128 GB Variante seid über einem Jahr und keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ich habe selber ne Samsung SSD 256GB (830 glaube ich) und die läuft im 24/7 auch ohne probleme...
das die Samsung SSDs auch Problemlos laufen kann ich bestätigen 
die hat schon über 3400h runter ^^


Aber meine Toshiba HDD ist immer noch am besten (22.000h), so btw


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das denn gesagt?



Oh, das war Legacyy, sry Tresh.

@Ted: du beschäftigst dich seit 10 Jahren mit Hardware und empfiehlst so einen Murks?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ich beschäftige mich seid über 10 Jahren mit Hardware.


 
Ich will morgen endlich damit anfangen. 



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Oh, das war Legacyy, sry Tresh.



Immer diese Verdächtigungen.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@BlackNeo: in deinen Augen ist Murks, nur weil Mutti dir es nicht kauft. Für mich ist der i7 ab einem Budget von 1400€ immer noch das beste.

Und ich würde mir immer wieder nen i7 holen... allerdings erst die Generation nach haswell, weil vorher lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

so nun bin ich völlig durcheinander.... ich bin nämlich Laie..... ! freu mich aber riesig das mir hier sooooo viele helfen wollen....

mir fällt es nur schwer aus all dem gesagten das für mich beste Ergebnis zu filtrieren.... würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir vielleicht sinnvolle konfig´s bei mindfaktory ö.a zeigen könntet .was bis jetzt feststeht ist der Monitor und zwar diesen hier ASUS VG278H, 27"..... dann denke ich das i5 mehr sinn macht...... und dann weis ich gar nix mehr....
also würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den Einkaufswagen sinnvoll füllt ....wie gesagt Monitor steht fest
und nochmals vielen dank für eure Hilfe und Geduld .


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @BlackNeo: in deinen Augen ist Murks, nur weil   Mutti dir es nicht kauft. Für mich ist der i7 ab einem Budget von 1400€   immer noch das beste.



Aber wieso?
Der i7 bringt in Games praktisch kaum nennenswerte Mehr Leistung. Kostet aber 100€ mehr.
Bei dem Budget könnte man eher eine größere SSD nehmen. Oder ein besseres Case oder ein hochwertigeres Netzteil.
Bei 2000€ Buidget kannst du natürlich ein i7 nehmen. Das Geld ist da. Es geht aber darum dass das nicht notwendig ist.
Wenn der i5 am Ende ist reißt auch der i7 nichts mehr. Das ist nun mal so. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @BlackNeo: in deinen Augen ist Murks, nur weil Mutti dir es nicht kauft. Für mich ist der i7 ab einem Budget von 1400€ immer noch das beste.



Nein, meine Eltern bezahlen mir keine Hardware und auch kein HiFi, ich verdiene mir das Geld dafür selber, deshlab würde ich mir auch keinen i7 kaufen, weil ich für die 100€ lieber mehr SSD Speicherplatz habe.
Aber ein i7 ist zum reinen spielen Murks und nur fürs Ego, wenn man keine Videobearbeitung macht.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Und ich würde mir immer wieder nen i7  holen... allerdings erst die Generation nach haswell, weil vorher lohnt  es sich nicht.



Was du privat machst ist deine Sache aber ist nicht entscheidend für den TS.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

BlackNeo: naja, von 80€ die du beim Zeitungaustragen verdienst kannste dir auch keinen i7 leisten...

ich kaufe mir den i7 nicht fürs Ego, sondern dafür das ich ihn lange nutzen kann... mit einem i7 kann ich locker 2-3 Generation überspringen und kann immer noch alles auf High Spielen, das einzige was getauscht werden müsste ist die Graka.

Mein System, i7 und viel Speicherplatz... dazu kommt ein NAS mit 4x4TB 

CPU: Intel i7-2600 @ 4(8)x3.9GHz
MB: Asus Maximus Extreme P67
RAM: Corsair XMS3 16GB, 1600MHz
GPU: Palit GTX680 JetStream 2GB @ 1190MHz
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100 mit BQ Silent Wings 2
SSD 1: Crucial M4 256GB, Windows 8
SSD 2: Crucial M4 128GB
HDD: Seagate ST2000DM001, 2000GB
ODD: Sony Optiac DVD-RW
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom
Netzteil: Seasonic X-760
Gehäuselüfter: Be Quiet Silent Wings 2, 120mm 

Aktueller Neuwert ca. 2000€


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Meine Konfig hast Du ja schon bbrot 

Dort kannst Du evtl das Gigabyte Motherboard noch nehmen was Legaccy empfohlen hat anstatt dem ASrock.

Und die SSD ist noch ein Punkt der in Frage käme. Hier musst Du entscheiden, ob 120 GB 250 GB oder 500 GB für Dich persönlich wichtig sind 

120 GB würden absolut ausreichen. Willst Du aber keine Kompromisse für die Spiele eingehen, kommen nur noch die 250 oder dann eben die Sorglos 500 GB in Frage 

Und das Case ist ja reine Geschmacks-Sache. Da nimm einfach das, was Dir am besten gefällt, und für Dich persönlich noch ins Limit passt 

Und Ted es wäre echt mal hilfreich, wenn Du aufhörst Deinen Schrott hier zu posten. Denn dieser trägt in keinster Weise zur Kaufentscheidung bei. Wenn Du Dich irgendwie profilieren willst vor anderen, dann trag das bitte per PN aus mit den Leuten, aber hör auf den Thread voll zu spammen, was dem TE überhaupt nichts bringt !


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

naja, die SSD Größe muss der TE selber einschätzen, aber die von dir genannten Größen sind schon okay @Erok


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> BlackNeo: naja, von 80€ die du beim Zeitungaustragen verdienst kannste dir auch keinen i7 leisten...
> 
> ich kaufe mir den i7 nicht fürs Ego, sondern dafür das ich ihn lange nutzen kann... mit einem i7 kann ich locker 2-3 Generation überspringen und kann immer noch alles auf High Spielen, das einzige was getauscht werden müsste ist die Graka.



Das kannst du mit einem i5 auch machen.

Schau dir Lynnfield an. Der i7 ist immer noch kaum schneller als der i5 und die beiden sind schon 4 Jahre alt.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Mein System, i7 und viel Speicherplatz... dazu kommt ein NAS mit 4x4TB
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-2600 @ 4(8)x3.9GHz
> MB: Asus Maximus Extreme P67
> ...



Wozu brauchst du ein 760 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

ok da ich bereits eine 2tb platte habe werde ich eine 120er oder 250er ssd nehmen nur welche Grafikkarte für 3d ???


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

bbrot schrieb:


> also würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den Einkaufswagen sinnvoll füllt


 
bitte sehr: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201ecbd4ac43604995f44152120191a703c1031869be

alternativ die 690 raus und 2 dieser pixelschubser rein: 3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2 Dualfan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) (440€ ersparnis)


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@Thres: das habe ich recht günstig bekommen, und da ich damals ne zweite Graka verbauen wollte ^^
Würde mir aber so ein großes nimmer holen.. 560W-660W reichen auch locker


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

> Würde mir aber so ein großes nimmer holen.. 560W-660W reichen auch locker



auch 480 watt reichen locker aus


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Grafikkarte ist die Beste für Deine Bedürfnisse eine GTX 690 - und da ist es eig egal welche Marke. EVGA und ASUS haben den besten Support, aber den will man ja nicht unbedingt in Anspruch nehmen 

Ich kaufte mir damals die MSI, da sie zu dem Zeitpunkt die günstigste war, fast 80 Euro billiger als alle anderen. Und 80 Euro Supportkosten werden mir sicherlich nicht anfallen, sagte ich mir damals 

@ der pc-nutzer : die beiden Radeons bringen nichts, da der TE 3 D spielen will und sich den Asus VG278H kaufen wird. Da wäre es sinnfrei sich zwei Radeons rein zu kaufen, da dann 3 D Vision nicht mehr möglich ist am Monitor *g*

Ansonsten ist die Konfig von der pc-nutzer aber echt Bombe und so absolut Top jedoch fehlt da dann das Geld für den Monitor...


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

bbrot schrieb:


> ok da ich bereits eine 2tb platte habe werde ich eine 120er oder 250er ssd nehmen nur welche Grafikkarte für 3d ???


 
Wenn du wirklich in 3D spielen willst kommst du um eine GTx 690 nicht herum denn die liefert nun mal die meiste Leistung und die brauchst du dringend dafür.



Erok schrieb:


> Ich kaufte mir damals die MSI, da sie zu dem  Zeitpunkt die günstigste war, fast 80 Euro billiger als alle anderen.  Und 80 Euro Supportkosten werden mir sicherlich nicht anfallen, sagte  ich mir damals



Ich habe deswegen eine Gainward weil schlichtweg keine andere lieferbar war. 
Ist auch schon die zweite. Die erste ging kaputt.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@Der PC Nutzer: das wäre mir zu knapp^^


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Der PC Nutzer: das wäre mir zu knapp^^


 
Dein System braucht 300 Watt unter Last. Da reicht das CM480 locker.
Leg dir doch mal ein Strommessgerät zu. Dann kannst du es selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> bitte sehr: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201ecbd4ac43604995f44152120191a703c1031869be
> 
> alternativ die 690 raus und 2 dieser pixelschubser rein: 3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2 Dualfan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) (440€ ersparnis)


 Die Konfig ist 
Allerdings bräuchte man bei nem Big Tower Verlängerungen, da die Kabel vom Netzteil meist zu kurz sind.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@Thers

CPU: 95W
GPU: 195W
RAM: 16W
MB: 20W
Lüfter: 20W
HDD: 18W
SSD: 3W
-----------
377W (errechnet)
320W (gemessen)


und da es sinnvoll ist 100W-150W Reserve zu haben ist ein 560W Netzteil schon okay..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

377+100=480 

Passt auch mit reserve


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Hier nochmal meine Konfig mit Monitor und Preis von 2080 Euro insgesamt !

Musst zwar paar Teile woanders abestellen als bei Mindfactory, aber die bekommste auch locker selbst eingebaut 

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, tray (CM8063701211800)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (GV-N690D5-4GD-B)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGM00-AOUAYZ)
1 x ASUS VG278H, 27"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

für 2080€ ist aber mehr drin^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Cpu immer boxed kaufen!!! Ausserdem fehlen ein paar lüfter



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> für 2080€ ist aber mehr drin^^



Mit monitor aber nicht


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@der pc nutze: da ich immer mit dem höheren Wert rechne komm ich auch 530W... und das SeaSonic keine 530W Netzteile hat bleibt nur das 560W^^


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Thers
> 
> CPU: 95W
> GPU: 195W
> ...



Du kannst nicht einfach irgendwelche TDP WErte zusammenrechnen.
Außerdem braucht der RAM keine 16 Watt. 
Und es ist Unsinn "Reserve" zu haben.
Wenn du 320 Watt an der Steckdose gemessen hast bedeutet dass dass die Komponenten im Rechner weniger Leistung brauchen denn den Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils musst du abziehen.
Da sind wir dann bei weniger als 300 Watt. Wozu also ein 560 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Hier, gesamt paket ist stimmiger: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205b78f11d8e1c20b60f215684b05357adefbe39efda

@Thers: ein Ram Modul nimmer ca. 8W auf.
Hinzu kommt der Strom auf der 12V Schiene, weniger Leistung heißt weniger Strom... und da die Grakas einen gewissen strom brauchen  (Leistung = Strom x Spannung)


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> für 2080€ ist aber mehr drin^^


 Warum sollte man mehr ausgeben, wenns nix bringt 


Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Hier, gesamt paket ist stimmiger:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205b78f11d8e1c20b60f215684b05357adefbe39efda


 Du meine Güte,...
schlechte Möchtegern-WaKü
LiteOn Laufwerk
660W Netzteil 
3770 ohne K ist sinnlos
Asus Board ist net so gut
...
Kann man am besten in die tonne kloppen^^


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

geht das auch mit dem Tower und der ssd ?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201ecbd4ac43604995f44152120191a703c1031869be


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

das geht, entweder holst du dir noch einen 2,5" auf 3,5" Adapater oder du packste die SSD auf die HDD

Seasonic Platinum Serie:
33A bei 400W
43A bei 520W
55A bei 660W
63A bei 760W

BeQuiet Staight Power:
54A bei 400W
72A bei 500W
76A bei 600W
80A bei 700W

und da neue Grakas schon minimun 50A brauchen ist ein 400W Netzteil murks. Ergo, du brauchst schon minimum ein 520W bis 600W Netzteil nur auf Grund des Stroms
Je mehr Leistung die Graka aufnimmt desto größer ist der Strom den sie braucht.. denn Leistung = Strom x Spannung


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Wenn dir der Tower gefällt, dann nimm ihn 

Die SSD kannste auch einfach in das HDD Fach reinlegen, das gibt auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Hier sind ja einige GTX690 Besitzer. Vielleicht können die ja mal was zu Mikrokucklern und Treiberkomatiblität bei der GTX690 sagen. Ich stell mir Mikroruckeln in 3D noch schlimmer vor als normal 

Wenn das passt dann nimm ne GTX690. Da würde ich das günstigste Modell nehmen. Sind eh alles die gleichen Karten nur mit anderen Aufklebern.

Sonst die GTX Titan mal anschauen. Ist nicht viel langsamer und hat keine Mikroruckler etc.


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Der Big-Tower ist völlig überflüssig und kostet viel zu viel Geld in meinen Augen. 

Da würde ich, wenn ein hochwertigerer Tower her soll, diesen hier nehmen : Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz mit Sichtfenster (VN300M1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kostet ganze 60 Euro weniger als der NZXT und sieht auch geiler aus  

Also nochmals neue Konfig  

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, tray (CM8063701211800)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (GV-N690D5-4GD-B)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGM00-AOUAYZ)
1 x ASUS VG278H, 27"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz mit Sichtfenster (VN300M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

Macht zusammen ca 2068 Euro, dafür "nur" eine 120 GB SSD am Start 

Also günstiger wirds wohl nicht mehr machbar sein


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> und da neue Grakas schon minimun 50A brauchen ist ein 400W Netzteil murks


 
Ich dachte dass du 10 Jahre Erfahung hast? 
Und dann schreibst du so einen Blödsinn? Echt jetzt.


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Thers: ein Ram Modul nimmer ca. 8W auf.


Die Zeiten von DDR1 sind schon lange vorbei...



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt der Strom auf der 12V Schiene, weniger Leistung heißt  weniger Strom... und da die Grakas einen gewissen strom brauchen  (Leistung = Strom x Spannung)


Das E9 mit 480W liefert 456W auf den 12V Schienen. Selbst wenn dein komplettes System die 12V Schienen belasten würde, hättest du noch 160W Spielraum.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> und  da neue Grakas schon minimun 50A brauchen ist ein 400W Netzteil murks.


Faszinierend, dass dein System dann nur 300W aus der Dose zieht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Der Big-Tower ist völlig überflüssig und kostet viel zu viel Geld in meinen Augen.
> 
> Da würde ich, wenn ein hochwertigerer Tower her soll, diesen hier nehmen : Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz mit Sichtfenster (VN300M1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Cpu immer boxed!!!


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Hier sind ja einige GTX690 Besitzer. Vielleicht können die ja mal was zu Mikrokucklern und Treiberkomatiblität bei der GTX690 sagen. Ich stell mir Mikroruckeln in 3D noch schlimmer vor als normal


 
Ich habe 3D getestet und es ist nicht mein Ding. Die Shuttle Technik von Nvidia überzeugt mich nicht. Die Polarisationstechnik die du im Kino hast finde ich besser.
Mikroruckel hast du mit der GTx 690 eigentlich kaum noch.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> und da neue Grakas schon minimun 50A  brauchen ist ein 400W Netzteil murks. Ergo, du brauchst schon minimum  ein 520W bis 600W Netzteil nur auf Grund des Stroms


Wie kommst du denn darauf


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@ Legacyy: guck in die Datenblätter der Hersteller, dann siehste du wieviel Strom die 12V Schienen Leistung.

Meine Zotac GTX580 brauchte min. 54A auf der 12V..


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Also ich spiele mit der GTX 690 in 3 D  - nicht so sonderlich oft, aber wenn, könnens schon mal 3 bis 8 Std zusammen sein am Tag  

Mikroruckler sind selten bis garnicht vorhanden. Der ganz grosse Vorteil ist auch noch, daß eine Grafikkarte bei weitem nicht soviel Hitze entwickelt wie 2 Karten im Gehäuse. Zudem ist ihr Stromverbrauch geringer als wenn man 2 x 670 oder 680 einbaut.

Oben drein sieht sie auch hammer genial aus und ist ihr Geld auf jedenfall wert, wenn man 3 D spielen will 

Ach und Ted .... Deine Konfig für 2000 Euro ist ja echt nicht schlecht, nur frage ich mich, ob Du ihm dann für fast 500 Euro noch den Asus-Monitor dazu schenkst, damit er in seinem Budget um die 2000 Euro bleiben kann ? Oder was ist jetzt an Deiner OHNE Monitor besser und ausgewogener, als an meiner MIT Monitor im Budget ?  Du solltest mal den Kopf einschalten bevor Du postest !


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

das war meine Konfig:https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e02977f4013a79355ccc9f88a6b20cf5b5e9d48e10
das is alles drin  und der Monitor kostet nicht mal 300€

und meine Konfig liegt unter 2000€, du bist über 2000€ mit einem i5 

Also erst alles lesen und dann meckern^^

@Erok: die verbrauchst keinen Strom, sonder elektrische Arbeit... Arbeit = Strom x Spannung x Zeit


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @ Legacyy: guck in die Datenblätter der Hersteller, dann siehste du wieviel Strom die 12V Schienen Leistung.
> 
> Meine Zotac GTX580 brauchte min. 54A auf der 12V..


 
Was die Hersteller schreiben ist aber egal denn die müssen auch billig Netzteile mit abdecken.
Daher schreiben die so hohe Zahlen auf oder geben hohe Wattzahlen an.
Aber wenn du tatsächlich mal eine Leistungsaufnahme misst weißt du dass das alles kompletter Unsinn ist und wenn du schon 10 Jahre PC Erfahrung hast solltest du sowas einfach wissen.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> das war meine  Konfig:https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e02977f4013a79355ccc9f88a6b20cf5b5e9d48e10
> das is alles drin  und der Monitor kostet nicht mal 300€
> 
> und meine Konfig liegt unter 2000€, du bist über 2000€ mit einem i5
> ...



Bei dir ist aber das Nvidia 3D Kit nicht dabei was nochmal 250€ extra kostet wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @ Legacyy: guck in die Datenblätter der Hersteller, dann siehste du wieviel Strom die 12V Schienen Leistung.
> 
> Meine Zotac GTX580 brauchte min. 54A auf der 12V..



Seit wann braucht ne gtx 580 648 watt?


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @ Legacyy: guck in die Datenblätter der Hersteller, dann siehste du wieviel Strom die 12V Schienen Leistung.
> 
> Meine Zotac GTX580 brauchte min. 54A auf der 12V..



Wahnsinn dass da trotzdem ein Straight Power E9 450W für dein System langen würde, ne?

Ach ja, wenn du weiter so einen Blödsinn posten magst, mach das doch bitte in nem anderen Forum, schreib ruhig den Link, ich habe gerne was zu lachen wenn du deine dämlichen Konfis postest, aber hier sucht jemand Rat, und keinen Comedian.


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 der Asus VG278H den er kaufen will, ist mit 495 Euro für Dich also unter 300 Euro. 

Entweder hast Du mathematisch irgendwo mal gepennt, oder wir anderen sind alle ziemlich doof.

Und wenn ich Deine Konfig mit diesem Monitor nehme, bin ich bei 2460 Euro Euro, und somit weit über seinem Budget !

Bei meiner Konfig ist er gerade mal 65 Euro über dem Budget MIT MONITOR - DEINE IST OHNE !!!!

Und tausche ich jetzt den i5 gegen einen i7 aus, bin ich bei 2165 Euro und Du immernoch bei 2460 Euro !!!

Und jetzt erzähl mir nochmal einen von ausgewogener !!


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @ Legacyy: guck in die Datenblätter der Hersteller, dann siehste du wieviel Strom die 12V Schienen Leistung.
> 
> Meine Zotac GTX580 brauchte min. 54A auf der 12V..


 Meine 580 kommt mit 18A auf der 12V Leitung super aus^^

Die Datenblätter kannste in die Tonne treten. Die sind so geschrieben, dass auch jeder China Böller die Karte aushält^^


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@ ich hatte ein 600W Be Quiet Netzteil.. dran hing eine GTX580 und ein i7-2600k @ Stock, sobald das System unter Last war stürzte es ab... gleicghe Konfig mit meinem 760W SeaSonic und alles lief bestens... und es löag daran das die 600W Kiste nicht genug Strom auf der 12V Schiene hatte 


Datenblätter der Netzteilhersteller, SeaSonic und Be Quiet

Hatte ich aber auch dazu geschrieben


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Welches 600W Modell war das denn 
Mein E8 580W schafft selbst 580er SLI...

Was haben die Datenblätter der Hersteller mit dem verbrauch der GPU zu tun?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Seasonic Platinum Serie:
33A bei 400W
43A bei 520W
55A bei 660W
63A bei 760W

BeQuiet Staight Power:
54A bei 400W
72A bei 500W
76A bei 600W
80A bei 700W

hier nochmal


@Legacyy, es war ein Be Quiet Staight Power E6 mit 600W, und das hatte auch 18A auf der 12V schiene (Spezifikation: +3,3V: 32A, +5V: 30A, *+12V1: 18A, +12V2: 18A, +12V3: 18A, +12V4: 18A, -12V: 0,5A*, +5VSB: 3A)

Der Strom auf der 12V ist für die Graka entscheidend


"Was haben die Datenblätter der Hersteller mit dem verbrauch der GPU zu tun? " mit diesem Satz hast du mir gezeigt das du nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von Elektrotechnik und Hardware hast


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Mai 2013)

Ein Netzteil sollte immer so dimensioniert sein, damit es unter maximaler Last der Komponenten gut ausgelastet wird, weil dann der Wirkungsgrad am höchsten ist. Sonst verballert man unnötig Strom.

Und den i7 fanatikern sollte mal einer Erklären, dass ein i7 nix anderes als ein i5 mit Hyperthreading ist. Wird letzteres nicht genutzt (was bei Spielen der Fall ist) Hat man nen 100€ Teureren i5 mit 2 MB mehr Cache im Rechner...
Wo also soll ein i7 die Leistung hernehmen um ihn als "schneller" zu bezeichnen? Die Rechenkerne sind exakt die selben.


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Und nocheinmal: 
Zeige mir eine normale Grafikkarte, die 50A benötigt!


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

@*Ted_1990*
... und? Sagt trotzdem nix aus...


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Ich klinke mich mal aus, denn hier geht mir eine Person bissel ziemlich auf den Keks und die trägt auch keinerlei sinnvolles hier dazu bei 

Der TE hat ja jetzt einige Konfigs und kann sich nun in Ruhe überlegen was er kaufen möchte 

BB


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Legacyy, es war ein Be Quiet Staight Power E6 mit 600W, und das hatte auch 18A auf der 12V schiene (Spezifikation: +3,3V: 32A, +5V: 30A, *+12V1: 18A, +12V2: 18A, +12V3: 18A, +12V4: 18A, -12V: 0,5A*, +5VSB: 3A)
> 
> Der Strom auf der 12V ist für die Graka entscheidend


 
Das E6 hat absolut alles richtig gemacht. 
Es hat abgeschaltet. Eine Schutzschaltung hat gegriffen. Das zeigt dass das E6 hier richtig gehandelt hat. Andere Netzteile wären weiter gelaufen und hätten deine Hardware gegrillt.

Außdem sollte klar sein dass man kein E6 mit dem Platinum vergleichen kann.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil sollte immer so dimensioniert sein, damit es unter maximaler Last der Komponenten gut ausgelastet wird, weil dann der Wirkungsgrad am höchsten ist. Sonst verballert man unnötig Strom.
> 
> Und den i7 fanatikern sollte mal einer Erklären, dass ein i7 nix anderes als ein i5 mit Hyperthreading ist. Wird letzteres nicht genutzt (was bei Spielen der Fall ist) Hat man nen 100€ Teureren i5 mit 2 MB mehr Cache im Rechner...
> Wo also soll ein i7 die Leistung hernehmen um ihn als "schneller" zu bezeichnen? Die Rechenkerne sind exakt die selben.


 
Man kann keinen Strom verbrauchen, nur die elektrische Arbeit, Arbeit = Leistung x Zeit


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das E6 hat absolut alles richtig gemacht.
> Es hat abgeschaltet. Eine Schutzschaltung hat gegriffen. Das zeigt dass das E6 hier richtig gehandelt hat. Andere Netzteile wären weiter gelaufen und hätten deine Hardware gegrillt.
> 
> Außdem sollte klar sein dass man kein E6 mit dem Platinum vergleichen kann.



der Rechner hing sich auf, weil die Karte zu wenig Strom bekam

@Thres: Strom ist Strom ob Platinum oder Bronze


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> der Rechner hing sich auf, weil die Karte zu wenig Strom bekam


 
Ja genau. Das ist auch gut so denn das E6 ist für die Hardware der GTX 580 gar nicht ausgelegt.
Das E6 ist ein gruppenreguliertes FSP Netzteil das zu der Zeit als es auf den Markt kam mit Grafikkarte wie die GTX 580 und dessen Leistungsaufnahme überhaupt nicht ausgelegt ist.
Es ist also völlig in Ordnung dass es abgeschaltet hat.
Denn wer sich aktuelle Hardware kauft und dann ein veraltetes Netzteil benutzt darf sich nicht wundern dass es ein Problem gibt.
Bau jetzt aber mal ein Straight E9 450er ein. Das wird keine Probleme mit der GTX 580 haben.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Thres: Strom ist Strom ob Platinum oder Bronze


 
Nein ist es nicht.
Und wenn du dich für sowas interessiert dann erkläre ich dir gerne wieso das so ist.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

mir muss hier keiner was zum Thema Elektrotechnik erklären, hab den scheiß 3,5 Jahre lang gelernt


----------



## dn1987p (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Man kann keinen Strom verbrauchen, nur die elektrische Arbeit, Arbeit = Leistung x Zeit


 
Man kann auch keine Energie verbrauchen, sondern nur umwandeln. Und durch den Strom ist die elektrische Energie gegeben (da Spannung(en) bekannt).


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Legacyy,  es war ein Be Quiet Staight Power E6 mit 600W, und das hatte auch 18A  auf der 12V schiene (Spezifikation: +3,3V: 32A, +5V: 30A, *+12V1: 18A,  +12V2: 18A, +12V3: 18A, +12V4: 18A, -12V: 0,5A*, +5VSB: 3A)
> 
> Der Strom auf der 12V ist für die Graka entscheidend
> 
> "Was  haben die Datenblätter der Hersteller mit dem verbrauch der GPU zu tun?  " mit diesem Satz hast du mir gezeigt das du nicht sonderlich viel  Ahnung von Elektrotechnik und Hardware hast


Das E6 ist ja auch schon antik und nicht gerade für ne 580 ausgelegt.

Sag bloß...  Nur sind 25A bei 12V (bei nem guten Multi Rail Produkt) schon mehr als ausreichend, da aktuelle GPU's keinen so hohen Verbrauch haben.

Die Datenblätter zeigen eben die theoretisch möglichen Werte. Was in der Praxis erreicht wird ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> mir muss hier keiner was zum Thema Elektrotechnik erklären, hab den scheiß 3,5 Jahre lang gelernt


 
Aber mit dem Design von Netzteilen kennst du dich ja offenbar nicht aus.
Auch nicht mit wechselnden Ansprüchen an das Design.
Denn als Das E6 am Markt war, war die Lastverteilung eine andere als heute. Dem muss man Rechnung tragen und daher wird auch empfohlen alte Netzteil zu tauschen wenn neue Hardware angeschafft wird auch wenn das alte Netzteil noch läuft.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> mir muss hier keiner was zum Thema Elektrotechnik erklären, hab den scheiß 3,5 Jahre lang gelernt


 
Da bist du wohl nicht der Einzige 

Und der Begriff "Umgangssprache" ist dir nicht geläufig?
Wenn man sagt "strom verbrauchen" sollte wohl jeder ganz genau wissen, was gemeint ist. 

Kleinkariert sein, aber das wesentliche ignorieren.


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

was bedeutet "CPU immer boxed"!


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

Diese Konfi ist ganz gut, 

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, tray (CM8063701211800)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (GV-N690D5-4GD-B)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGM00-AOUAYZ)
1 x ASUS VG278H, 27"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz mit Sichtfenster (VN300M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

mich irritiert der Kommentar CPU immer boxed, 


was bedeutet er in diesem Zusammenhang?


----------



## minicoopers (20. Mai 2013)

bbrot schrieb:


> was bedeutet "CPU immer boxed"!


 Das heißt, dass man die CPU immer mit dem Standard Kühler (Boxed-Kühler) kaufen sollte, da man hier sicher sein kann, dass es eine neue COU ist. Zudem ist glaube die Garantie länger


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

bbrot schrieb:


> was bedeutet "CPU immer boxed"!


 Das Bedeutet, dass du die CPU in der Boxed Version kaufen solltst (ist in Verpackung und dazu noch ein Kühler) und nicht wie Tray CPUs einfach so ohne alles.
Bei Boxed hat man nämlich länger Garantie und die Chance einen Rückläufer zu erwischen ist deutlich geringer

Die Konfig kannst du eigentlich so kaufen, ich würde nur beim Monitor überlegen ob nicht ein 24" Modell besser wäre, Full HD @27" ist doch etwas mager


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

brauche ich bei dem Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz boxed den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)zusätzlich?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Du willst doch übertakten, oder?
Dann brauchst du auch den Macho.


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Der Lüfter der bei Boxed dabei ist, ist nicht grade der leiseste und leistungsstärkste. Aber kostet nunmal nichts.
Für OC brauchst du den Macho.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Der Boxed vom Intel ist ziemlich leise 
Aber zum Übertakten eben nicht geeignet.


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

So ist's nun zusammengestellt.
Passt das so zusammen? und passt die samsung ssd auch ins Gehäuse?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220aa84954c13180c84eee26e3078d287051763910366


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

CPU noch BOXED.
SSD die hier: 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle

Und das Service Level Gold raus, da bringt eh nix.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Doppelposts kannst du übrigens durch die "Bearbeiten" Funktion vermeiden


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

Oh Entschuldigung mit dem Doppelpost. Macht man ja nicht alle Tage!
Also letztes checkup- ist so alles okay und sinnvoll?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208ecb66d9ac37d18f373cc43c5b30df63f85653a78b


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannste so kaufen.


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

So nun doch noch eine Frage:
ist der Monitor Asus VG 278H nur in 27" inkl. 3D Vision Kit oder auch in der 24" Version?


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Kannst du so kaufen


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

total unstimmig das system... da sparste am falschen ende... damit wirst du keine Freude haben

Das System ist so wie es jetzt ist sinnlos.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Selten so nen Bullshit gelesen...


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> total unstimmig das system... da sparste am falschen ende... damit wirst du keine Freude haben


Was ist denn dann unstimmig Herr Netzteilexperte
Mal eine Frage: Hast du Elektrotechnik studiert oder bist du einfach Elektriker?

Vorallem das ist Wahnsinn: Beinflussung des TEs, mehr nicht.


Ted_1990 schrieb:


> damit wirst du keine Freude haben
> 
> Das System ist so wie es jetzt ist sinnlos.


 Wer mit was Spaß hat weißt natürlich du

Und sinnlos ist das System natürlich, weil es keine Bilder..äh halt ne Graka ist ja verbaut, nichts zum füttern der Graka...äh wie ich sehe ist ja auch eine CPU und ein Mainboard drin


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> total unstimmig das system... da sparste am falschen ende... damit wirst du keine Freude haben
> 
> Das System ist so wie es jetzt ist sinnlos.


 
selten so einen müll gelesen


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, bin ja grad dabei meinen i5 3570k mit der hd 7970 zu testen.
Mir ist eure Diskussion aufgefallen bezüglich der Empfehlung eines i5 oder i7 hier im Thread, dazu wollte ich mal was sagen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html

In diesem netten Benchmarkthread von Softy sehen wir, dass dort der i5 nicht sonderlich gut abschneidet zB schau dir dort mal die Ergebnisse des users Ralle82 an, der hat ne Titan mit nem i5 3570k @ 4,5GHz.
Beim Firestrike Test erreicht er mit 4,5 GHz ca selbe Punkte wie Colonel Faulkner, welcher seinen i7 3770k mit 3,5 GHz laufen lässt.

Beim Cloudgate Test belegt Ralle82 mit seinem i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz nur Platz 40 mit seiner ca.1000€ Titan Karte. Das lustige ist, der erste i5 der es in die Top 40 schafft, ist der von Ralle82 mit Platz 40. 
Es sind weitaus schwächere Karten über der Titan von Ralle zb Platz 32 mit ner HD 7870 LE Karte (200€), natürlich nur dank des i7. So wie ich das verstanden habe, müsste der Cloudgate Test besonders die Cpu aufs Korn nehmen, anders kann ich mir die Platzierungen nicht erklären, geht ja nicht nur um Ralle dort, selbst mein PC belegt nur Platz 65 beim Cloudgate, über mir jmd mit nem i7 und gtx 560 Ti 

Icestorm Test und Firestrike Test bringt wohl die Grafikkartenpower noch gut in die Wertung, wie dem auch sei, ich hab bewusst nicht gegooglet bezüglich 3DMark, wollte meine eigenen Erkentnisse vorher darlegen, googlen kann ich immernoch ob meine Theorie und Beobachtung stimmt. Wenn ich nochmal die Zeit zurück drehen könnte, so würde ich diesmal nen i7 3770k nehmen.
Hab das nun alles aufgezählt, um dem TE zu helfen und nicht um den i5 schlecht zu reden bzw deren Power in Games in Frage zu stellen im vgl zum i7, soll einfach nur dazu dienen, den Horizont zu erweitern, deswegen sind Diskussionen darüber nicht meine Absicht.


Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

habe gerade einen richtigen Profi gefragt, der macht sowas schon 20Jahre und auch beruflich... i5 und eine GTX690 ist das schlechtes was du machen kannst... ne GTX680 wäre noch okay


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

@Duvar
3D Mark ist ja auch ein Synthetischer Test und kein Spiel, von daher ist das eh irrelevant 

@Ted
Wer war das, ein Verkäufer von Media Markt?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Duvar untermauert mein Denken  danke dafür

Das ihr immer wieder was zum raus reden sucht
rafft es doch ein i5 mit einer GTX690 ist müll...


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Laber einfach keinen Mist, wenn du keine Ahnunh hast. Fertig.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ihr seht doch die benchmacks... ihr müsst nicht immer was zum rausreden finden

Welcher normale Mensch der ein bissel Ahnung baut ein i5 und eine GTX690 zusammen? kein Mensch, nur leute die keine Ahnung haben


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> habe gerade einen richtigen Profi gefragt, der macht sowas schon 20Jahre und auch beruflich... i5 und eine GTX690 ist das schlechtes was du machen kannst... ne GTX680 wäre noch okay


 Du weist ja auch was einen Ivy DT i5 und i7 unterscheidet: SMT und Cachegröße

Der Profi ist nicht zufällig irgendein Hardwareverkäufer. Zu denen kann ich nur sagen: Meisten sind das die die von Hardware eher wenig Ahnung haben. Ich hab bei so einem mal ein Praktikum gemacht und ich hab dem ständig Dinge erklärt, nicht er mirAußerdem wollen die ja verkaufen und mit teurerem verdienen die ja mehr Geld, daher kannst du 3 mal raten was die empfehlen

Um auf den Benchmark zu kommen: Zwei 7970 auf nem i5 3570k @4,6GHz sind über zwei 7970 mit einem 3770k @5GHz, nach euerer Argumentation würde das ja nicht gehen, weil der Prozessor eh alles ausbremst.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Mein Profi hat einen eigenen Laden und verlauft hardware... und er würde keinen i5 und eine GTX690 in einen rechner bauen...

Die meisten empfehlen nur einen i5 weil sie selber einen haben und sich keinen i7 leisten können.. immer getreu dem Motto "ich habe keine i7 also brauchen andere auch keinen"


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

Sry ich will hier jetzt nicht Partei ergreifen, ich wollte nur meine Erkentnisse posten.
Wie gesagt im Endeffekt würde ich mir lieber nen i7 wünschen als den i5 3570k, 
nicht nur wegen dem Benchmarktest und wenn man schon 2000€ zu Verfügung hat,
würd ich erst Recht mir keine Gedanken um die 100€ mehr machen.
Im Endeffekt zahlt man für ein Top Produkt und man weiss nie was noch alles in Zukunft kommt,
ob man den Rechner tatsächlich nur zum Gamen nutzt in 2-3 Jahren.
Ausserdem könnte der wiederverkaufswert in einigen Jahren viel besser sein mit nem i7.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ihr seht doch die benchmacks... ihr müsst nicht immer was zum rausreden finden
> 
> Welcher normale Mensch der ein bissel Ahnung baut ein i5 und eine GTX690 zusammen? kein Mensch, nur leute die keine Ahnung haben


 Ich würd erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen und einsehen, dass ein i5 + 690 eine serh gut zueinander passende Konfig ist. Sonst drehen wir uns hier immer weiter im Kreis.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Mein Profi hat einen eigenen Laden und verlauft hardware... und er würde keinen i5 und eine GTX690 in einen rechner bauen...
> 
> Die meisten empfehlen nur einen i5 weil sie selber einen haben und sich keinen i7 leisten können.. immer getreu dem Motto "ich habe keine i7 also brauchen andere auch keinen"


 Jo, er will ja auch Gewinn machen. Da ist es doch klar, dass er den i7 Empfiehlt 

Ich hab selbst nen i7 und in Spielen bringt er erfahrungsgemäs nix. Von daher ist der i7 die bessere empfehlung.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

genau so sehe ich es auch Duvar


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Es ist zwar so dass ein i5 eine 690 manchmal limitiert - aber bei 120fps ist das egal, ob ein i7 130 rausquetscht


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Es ist zwar so dass ein i5 eine 690 manchmal limitiert - aber bei 120fps ist das egal, ob ein i7 130 rausquetscht



130FPS habe ich mit meinem i7 und einer GTX680 nahezu konstant auf ultra


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ich habe wohl mehr ahnung als du 
Ich habe schon so einige Systeme zusammen gebaut und auch einige zusammenstellungen empfohlen... und nicht nur i7 systeme.

aber man packt kein i5 mit einer gtx690 zusammen

1) Begriffs-Erklärung CPU-Limit:
Von CPU-Limit spricht man wenn die Graka ihre Arbeit in so kurzer Zeit erledigt, dass sie auf die CPU warten muss, bis diese die Daten für das nächste zu rendernde Bild vorbereitet hat. Scheinbar plagt viele User der Gedanke dass die Graka nicht zu 100% ausgelastet werden könnte.

2) Begriffs-Erklärung Graka-Limit
Die Graka ist dermaßen damit beschäftigt ein Bild zu rendern, so daß die CPU nicht damit fortfahren kann im Programm weiter zu arbeiten, weil sie an der Stelle angekommen ist wo sie ihre Daten an die Graka schicken würde, wenn diese Bereit wäre sie auch entgegenzunehmen. Komischerweise plagt scheinbar kein einziger User dieser Fall. Womöglich weil wir inzwischen bei den x-Kern-CPUs gewöhnt sind im Task-Manager nie 100% Last zu sehen ausser wenn wir Primeln


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Mein Profi hat einen eigenen Laden und verlauft hardware... und er würde keinen i5 und eine GTX690 in einen rechner bauen...
> 
> Die meisten empfehlen nur einen i5 weil sie selber einen haben und sich keinen i7 leisten können.. immer getreu dem Motto "ich habe keine i7 also brauchen andere auch keinen"


Deswegen ist er ein Profi, jemand der mit dem Verkauf teuerer Objekte mehr Geld verdient, wird dir meistens auch das teurere empfehlen
Und wir empfehlen was sinnvoll ist, hier ist keiner neidisch weil der TE dann nen i7 hat. Wir wollen hier helfen und sonst nichts.
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst und meine Motive hinterfragst, dann kannst du gerne in Regensburg nachfragen ob ich da ehrenamtlich im Rettungsdienst arbeite
Hast du jetzt studiert oder nicht?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich muss keine Elektrotechnik studiert haben um zu sehen das ihr von Elektrotechnik habe ahnung habt
ich habe es 3,5 Jahre gelernt


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

In Games hat der i7 wirklich keine Vorteile, man kann ja verschiedene Tests dazu suchen zB hier ist einer Intel Core i5-3570K vs. i7-3770K Ivy Bridge Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

der i7 hat wenige Vorteile... aber in verbindung mit einer GTX690 ist der i7 besser als der i5


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

also gut.. ist diese konfi auch problemlos mit einem i7 vertretbar?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

i5 raus und ein i7-3770k rein... dann ist es okay
ich persönlich würde ein Asus P8Z77-V nehmen, aber wenns ein ASRock sein soll in Ordnung


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ich habe wohl mehr ahnung als du
> Ich habe schon so einige Systeme zusammen gebaut und auch einige zusammenstellungen empfohlen... und nicht nur i7 systeme.
> 
> aber man packt kein i5 mit einer gtx690 zusammen


Nee, wir sind alle Noobs und haben noch nie nen PC zusammengebaut... 
Sry, aber den Kindergarten kannste dir schenken.

Wie bereits von allen anderen hier bestätigt bringt der i7 in Games keinen Vorteil.


bbrot schrieb:


> also gut.. ist diese konfi auch problemlos mit einem i7 vertretbar?


 Vertretbar schon, nur sinnlos


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

Jipiieehhh...also ein i7

und nun die frage zum Monitor :
Hat nur der 27"Asus VG 278H den 3DVision Kit inklusive oder auch der 24"?


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> In Games hat der i7 wirklich keine Vorteile, man kann ja verschiedene Tests dazu suchen zB hier ist einer Intel Core i5-3570K vs. i7-3770K Ivy Bridge Review | techPowerUp


 Und um das geht es. Wenn der TE nur Spielen will reicht ein i5 locker, macht er auch Videobearbeitung etc., dann kann sich ein i7 durchaus lohnen.

Ich erkläre nochmal was zu SMT: Ein Spiel, dass nicht auf SMT optimiert ist, kann mit SMT wenig anfangen bzw. kann dadurch sogar gebremst werden, weil es dann eben nicht weis, dass die SMT Einheiten keine echten Kerne sind und wenn es da jetzt arbeiten für echte Kerne drauflegt, ist die später fertig als auf den echten Kernen, folglich hängt eine Komponente hinterher



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> i5 raus und ein i7-3770k rein... dann ist es okay
> ich persönlich würde ein Asus P8Z77-V nehmen, aber wenns ein ASRock sein soll in Ordnung


Warum Asus? Weist du welchen Aufpreis du da für den Nahmen zahlst um dann in den Genuss des schlechtesten Service unter allen Mainboardhersteller zu kommen?



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> der i7 hat wenige Vorteile... aber in verbindung mit einer GTX690 ist der i7 besser als der i5


Klar ist der i7 besser darum geht es aber gar nicht, es geht darum ob es in Spielen einen Vorteil bringt.
Zwei Titan würden auch mehr Frames auf den Monitor zaubern als eine 690, haben aber mehr Mikroruckler und sind viel teurer.

Damit will ich sagen: Es gibt immer was besseres (man könnte sich ja auch einen Xeon mit 8 Kernen@3GHz holen), aber man muss sich fragen bringt das was und das kann man nicht von irgenwelchen Händleraussagen oder Herstellerangaben ableiten, hier braucht man *themenbezogene  *(also keine Synthetischen Benchmarks), unabhängige Benchmarks


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

so würde ich es machen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fc2336ca1a9859aa1a1eeddca261a1f60a87101011

Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht zu ASRock auslassen, ich hatte nur probleme mit ASRock und mein Händler verkauft 30% ASRock und davon kommen 50% wegen defekten zurück... mehr sag ich dazu nicht.

Ich persönlich nutze seid jahren Asus, habe nie Probleme mit Produkt oder Support gehabt.. alles super


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Asus hat nen miesen Support seit über 2 Jahren  Außerdem ist das Board total überzogen.
16GB lohnen nur bei Videobearbeitung. Zum Zocken sind 8GB mehr als genug.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ich habe mit Asus gar keine Probleme.
Und mal ehrlich, wann braucht man mal den Support?


Ein i7 ist einfach besser mit einer GTX690, und vor allem hat der TE ein riesen Budget. Also soll er sich nen i7 kaufen und damit freude habe


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Dann schau mal hier:
Components returns rates (7) (page 2: Motherboards) - BeHardware

Und selbst WENN er sich den leisten kann... warum kaufen, wenn er beim zocken nix bringt?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

das habe ich schon gesehen... kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen, ich habe sehr lange Asus und noch nie ein Problem mit gehabt, es lief immer alles super



Legacyy schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier:
> Components returns rates (7) (page 2: Motherboards) - BeHardware
> 
> Und selbst WENN er sich den leisten kann... warum kaufen, wenn er beim zocken nix bringt?



Es geht um die Kombi, i5 und GTX690 darum geht es


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ja, das sind deine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Hier geht es jedoch um eine objektive Beratung und da sieht Asus ziemlich mies aus.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ich habe mit Asus gar keine Probleme.
> Und mal ehrlich, wann braucht man mal den Support?


 Man kann immer ein Montagsmodell erwische und dann ist man froh wenn man nicht Monate auf ein neues Board warten muss


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

objektiv ist persönlich 
subjektiv ist unabhängig



ich111 schrieb:


> Man kann immer ein Montagsmodell erwische und dann ist man froh wenn man nicht Monate auf ein neues Board warten muss



ich hatte ein Asus M4A87-Evo, ein Asus Maximus Extreme P67 und ein Asus P8Z77-V.. mit keinem ein Problem


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> objektiv ist persönlich
> subjektiv ist unabhängig


 Lies Legacys Beitrag nochmal und die siehst er redet von deinen Erfahrungen und die sagen nun mal eher wenig über den Asus Support aus, vor allem wenn du den noch nicht benötigt hast.

Und Doppelposts kann man übrigens durch die Bearbeiten Funktion vermeiden

Wieso bei der SSD ein Upgrad Kit benötigt wird erschließt sich mir auch nicht


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

okay sry wegen doppelposts

ich habe ihn schonmal benötigt, und da war er super... besser als bei MSI


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

MSi ist da auch net besser 
AsRock allerdings echt flottt


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Flott kaputt ja^^, nee Spaß bei seite.

Es gibt echt noch wenige die einen guten Support haben. Man kann den Support nicht umbedingt schlecht machen, es kommt immer drauf an wer am anderen Ende sitzt.
Das gleiche höre ich bei Roccat auch immer... scheiß Support und sowas, ich habe da nie ein problem mit


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Du blickst es einfach nicht oder? Niemand bezweifelt, dass der i7  schneller ist, nur wird die Grafikkarte lange vor der CPU limitieren! 
Deshalb kann man durchaus einen i5 mit einer GTX690 verbauen!



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ich  habe mit Asus gar keine Probleme.


Und deshalb kann natürlich  auch kein anderer Probleme bekommen.


Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wann braucht man mal den Support?


Wann benötigt man den Support  
Schätzungsweise dann, wenn etwas kaputt geht und das passiert bei überladenen Boards häufiger.

Es  ist hier auch jedem egal, wielange und was du studiert bzw. gelernt  hast, von Netzteilen hast du scheinbar nicht den blassesten Schimmer und  zweifelst auch kurz noch den Energieerhaltungssatz an.
Eine sehr gewagte Behauptung.
Weiterhin  interessiert es keinen Menschen, wieviele PCs du schon  zusammengeschraubt hast, dafür benötigt man nämlich keinerlei Wissen,  genausowenig benötigt man kein Wissen irgendwem etwas zu verkaufen.
Dein  Kumpel kann von mir aus 20 Jahre PCs verkaufen, wenn er keine Ahnung  hat und genug gutgläubige Menschen findet, wird er das ohne Wissen auch  noch die nächsten 30 Jahre schaffen.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Und Be Quiet ist die Supportrefferenz

Asus stützt sich halt einfach auf deren Ruf und anstatt mal richtig Geld in die Entwicklung zu stecken, blasen die das lieber in die Werbung.

Asrock muss halt teilweise immer noch unter dem Ruf der Asus Billigmarke leiden, auch wenn diese Zeiten schon lange vorbei sind und sich die ja nicht ohne Grund von Asus gelöst haben.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@soth:
also in 5 Jahre Asus nutzung hatte ich ein defekt 
und wenn man qualität kauft kommt es da sehr selten zu einem Defekt 
Möchte mich mit dir auch nicht weiter unterhalten.

@ich111: 
AsRock ist für mich immer noch die billigmarke, würde ich auch nicht kaufen oder empfehlen. aber das is ein anderes Thema
Ich muss aber auch gestehen das ich ein sehr festgefahrenes Bild habe, aber ich damit fahre ich bis jetzt am besten mit


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte in 6 Jahren bei AsRock noch keinen einzigen Defekt^^
Andere wiederum nur Probleme.

So Pauschal kann man das eben nicht sagen.

AsRock war vor 10 Jahren ne Billigmarke, als sie noch die Reste von Asus benutzt haben. Aber auch das nur ca. 2 Jahre lang. Ab da haben die recht solide Boards gebaut.
Seit Sandy sind die sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

da stimm ich dir durchaus zu Legacyy... ich hatte nur Probleme mit und seid dem kauf ich das nimmer, gleiche mit MSI (aber MSi ist nimmer das was es mal war)


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus?
Auch wenn ein i7 verbaut ist, passen denn die anderen Komponenten (egal ob asrock oder asus!)
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22094f3e7a53ca02b6adb8c3b09f250dceb11f2bd15f1


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

passt alles zusammen^^



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich hatte in 6 Jahren bei AsRock noch keinen einzigen Defekt^^
> Andere wiederum nur Probleme.
> 
> So Pauschal kann man das eben nicht sagen.
> ...


 

kann gut sein, aber bin da sehr eigen


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Dann unterhalte ich mich eben einseitig...
Es ist schön, wenn deine Asus Boards halten, aber du bist als Einzelperson nun einmal kein bisschen räpresentativ für eine Vielzahl von verkauften Einheiten.
Dein Gebashe gegen den i5 und das Schelchtreden von ASRock gehört aber ganz sicher nicht zu einer seriösen und neutralen Beratung.


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

und in bezug auf die monitor frage? 
Gibt's da von euch noch wertvolle tipps vor dem Feierabend Bierchen?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> da stimm ich dir durchaus zu Legacyy... ich hatte nur Probleme mit und seid dem kauf ich das nimmer, gleiche mit MSI (aber MSi ist nimmer das was es mal war)


MSI hat auch leider stark nachgelassen, früher waren die echt gut 

Aber können wir nicht einfach sagen, dass der TE den i7 eben kaufen will, wenn er umbedingt möchte?
Bringt zwar net wirklich was aber das Geld hat er ja.

@TE
sieht gut aus.
Beim Monitor bin ich leider überfragt


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht denn nun die aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus?
Bitte lasst es doch mit den Streitigkeiten, wessen Willen nun durchgesetzt wird, im Endeffekt wird der Rechner beim TE Zuhause stehen und nicht bei einem von euch.
Ist ja ein regelrechter Kampf, wessen Meinung der TE akzeptieren wird.
Ich gebe den Leuten recht wo sagen, wenn ausschliesslich nur gespielt wird wird der i5 reichen (und ja auch für ne gtx 690), aber man weiss halt nie was die Zukunft bringt, dann musste noch weitere Aspekte bedenken,
wie zb Wiederverkaufswert.
Ich bin weiss Gott kein Profi und verstehe von PCs nicht annähernd halb soviel wie die meisten Leute hier, aber lieber TE, du kannst auch mal die Zügel in deine eigene Hand nehmen, mal googlen, mal Nachforschungen starten,
könnte durchaus hilfreich sein.
Das praktische dabei ist, man lernt auch was und das kann ja wirklich nicht schaden. Zumindest ist das besser als sich Streitigkeiten durchzulesen.

Bezüglich meiner Meinung zu dem Thema hab ich bereits gesagt, dass ICH den i7 nehmen würde, damit wäre ich halt zufriedener, im Endeffekt musst du halt abwägen, ob dir die 100€ mehr schmerzen würden oder nicht, ob du es wirklich Jahrelang nur zum gamen nutzen wirst oder nicht, schliesslich ist es dein Geld.
Mich persönlich interessiert grad die aktuelle Zusammenstellung, wäre lieb wenn du sie posten könntest.

Edit sehe grad hast oben gepostet was aktuell drin ist thx.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Dann unterhalte ich mich eben einseitig...
> Es ist schön, wenn deine Asus Boards halten, aber du bist als Einzelperson nun einmal kein bisschen räpresentativ für eine Vielzahl von verkauften Einheiten.
> Dein Gebashe gegen den i5 und das Schelchtreden von ASRock gehört aber ganz sicher nicht zu einer seriösen und neutralen Beratung.


 

Eine Beratung hat auch etwas mit persönlicher Erfahrung zu tun, wenn ich mit etwas schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe empfehle ich es auch nicht.
Ich mache den i5 nicht schlecht, nur ist dieser in Kombi mit der GTX690 zu schwach

@Duvar, mit Legacyy hab ich mich doch vertragen


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22094f3e7a53ca02b6adb8c3b09f250dceb11f2bd15f1
dies ist der aktuelle stand 
ohne Monitor...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> nur ist dieser in Kombi mit der GTX690 zu schwach


 
wie schon auf den letzten 14 seiten diskutiert nicht. und wenn dies @ stock ausnahmsweise der fall sein sollte, prügelt man den i5 halt auf 4,5ghz und dann flutscht das auch

edit


bbrot schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22094f3e7a53ca02b6adb8c3b09f250dceb11f2bd15f1
> dies ist der aktuelle stand
> ohne Monitor...



spar die 130€ und nimm den i5


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

nur wenn der i5 sich nicht auf 4.5 GHZ takten lässt? 
nicht jede CPU lässt sich gleich übertakten, das jede CPU ein inividuallprodukt ist


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

klar habt ihr auch recht, im moment geht es ums daddeln, aber in zukunft kommt vielleicht weiteres hinzu.
@ duvar, das Argument Wiederverkaufswert ist ein Gutes, was auch überzeugt! Deshalb jetzt i7


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@TE: GeForce GTX 680: 3D-Performance, vier Monitore und bessere Kantenglättung | heise online
kannst auch ne GTX680 nehmen, dann kannste bissel was sparen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> nur wenn der i5 sich nicht auf 4.5 GHZ takten lässt?
> nicht jede CPU lässt sich gleich übertakten, das jede CPU ein inividuallprodukt ist



die meisten leute die ich kenne und die den i5 verbaut haben kriegen ihn auf 4,5ghz oder mehr (sagt nicht viel aus, kann sein dass der te einen von rand des wafers erwischt)

edit


> @ duvar, das Argument Wiederverkaufswert ist ein Gutes, was auch überzeugt! Deshalb jetzt i7



ob du in 4 jahren 40 (i5) oder 50€ (i7) dafür kriegst ist pumpe


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

bbrot in paar Tagen kommen ja die neuen Nvidia Karten raus, es würde sich eventuell lohnen ein klein wenig zu warten, denn es könnte sich eventuell preislich vllt lohnen.
Vllt sinken die Nvidia Preise ein wenig, wenn du den Rechner natürlich sofort brauchst, dann hol ihn, der ist wirklich bombastisch.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

richtig, aber man muss das berücksichtigen


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> nur wenn der i5 sich nicht auf 4.5 GHZ takten lässt?
> nicht jede CPU lässt sich gleich übertakten, das jede CPU ein inividuallprodukt ist


 Jeder i5 lässt sich mit anständigem Kühler auf 4,5GHz takten. Erst danach wird schwierig.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Mai 2013)

@*Ted_1990*: Es gibt so etwas schönes was sich "Bearbeiten"-Button nennt. Benutze diesen bitte, da ich über ca. 10 Seiten mehrere Doppelpostings von dir schon zusammeneditieren musste. Danke


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

es geht nicht um die kühlung, es gibt welche die lassen sich einfach nicht übertakten egal wie gut die kühlung ist

Doppelpost Legacyy

@TE https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22085da27c84d94b2175b0850703bc05996ea2b301ac2


@der PC-nutzer: das is mit jeder CPU egal ob i5, i7 oder AMD


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> es geht nicht um die kühlung, es gibt welche die lassen sich einfach nicht übertakten egal wie gut die kühlung ist
> 
> Doppelpost Legacyy


 
das ist mit nem i7 auch nicht anders


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Ich mache den i5 nicht schlecht, nur ist dieser in Kombi mit der GTX690 zu schwach


Und das ist er eben nicht, da die Grafikkarte limitiert.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, mir ist es relativ egal, ob der TE sich einen i7 einbaut -ist ja immerhin sein Geld- aber diese Aussage ist einfach schlichtweg falsch!



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Eine Beratung hat auch etwas mit persönlicher  Erfahrung zu tun, wenn ich mit etwas schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe  empfehle ich es auch nicht.


Absolut, dass bestreitet auch niemand, aber man sollte dennoch einigermaßen objektiv bleiben und das bist du nicht!
Wenn die Leute mehrheitlich Probleme mit dem Asus Support und gute Erfahrungen mit den neueren ASRock Boards gemacht haben sollte man das akzeptieren. 
Darauf beharren, dass ASRock nur billigen Müll baut und sich auf keinen Fall geändert hat/haben kann, bringt nämlich nichts.


----------



## bbrot (20. Mai 2013)

okay, vielen Dank für eure Hilfen.. Freibier heute Abend in Dithmarschen bei uns, ABER erst muss ich noch den passenden Monitor wissen.
Ein Asus VG 278H 27" inkl. 3D Vision Kit? Oder fällt Euch noch ein Alternative dazu ein?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

@Soth: wenn man eine Meinung hat sollte man diese auch vertreten und verteidigen dürfen. Machen die Leute die AsRock empfehlen nicht wirklich anders

@TE: bedenke bei der größe des Monitors das du einen gewissen abstand braucht und gerade wenn du in 3D spielen willst


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Die Alternative wäre der neuere VG 278HE, dort müsstest du aber noch das 3D Vision Kit seperat erstehen.



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @Soth: wenn man eine Meinung hat sollte man  diese auch vertreten und verteidigen dürfen. Machen die Leute die AsRock  empfehlen nicht wirklich anders


Bloß können sie das im Gegensatz zu dir auch mit Zahlen untermauern, während du einfach persönlich Erfahrungen wiedergibst, die auf einer quasi nichtigen Anzahl von Rechnern basiert.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> es geht nicht um die kühlung, es gibt welche die lassen sich einfach nicht übertakten egal wie gut die kühlung ist
> 
> Doppelpost Legacyy
> 
> ...


JEDER 3570K, den ich in den Händen bzw. verbaut hatte, hat die 4,5GHz gepackt, das ist ein Kunderspiel für die CPU

Das Mainboard ist immer noch zu teuer, wenn dann könnten wir uns ja auf das hier einigen^^
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> @TE: GeForce GTX 680: 3D-Performance, vier Monitore und bessere Kantenglättung | heise online
> kannst auch ne GTX680 nehmen, dann kannste bissel was sparen


 680 in 3D macht keinen Spaß (wenn man sich nicht mit maximal Mittleren Einstellungen zufrieden gibt), das haben hier schon einige mit ner 690 und 3D Erfahrungen in diesem Thead berichtet. 
Außerdem ist die 680 neben der Titan die überteuerteste Graka überhaupt, nur minimal schneller (nur messbar und niemals fühlbar) aber viel teurer als die 670


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

dann hattest du glück 
ich hatte einen AMD 1090T, habe den nur auch 3.8GHz bekommen ganz viele andere auf 4.00GHz oder noch mehr
oder meinen i7-2600k hab ich auf 5.5GHz andere nur auf 4,5GHz


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> JEDER 3570K, den ich in den Händen bzw. verbaut hatte, hat die 4,5GHz gepackt, das ist ein Kunderspiel für die CPU
> 
> Das Mainboard ist immer noch zu teuer, wenn dann könnten wir uns ja auf das hier einigen^^
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


 
auch ein super Board  nimm das @TE


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> dann hattest du glück
> ich hatte einen AMD 1090T, habe den nur auch 3.8GHz bekommen ganz viele andere auf 4.00GHz oder noch mehr
> oder meinen i7-2600k hab ich auf 5.5GHz andere nur auf 4,5GHz


 5,5GHz 
Ich hab meinen bisher nur auf 5GHz (unter Luft) geprügelt


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 5,5GHz
> Ich hab meinen bisher nur auf 5GHz (unter Luft) geprügelt


 
Meiner läuft unter einer Corsair H100 mit Silentwings 2 auf 5V


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> dann hattest du glück
> ich hatte einen AMD 1090T, habe den nur auch 3.8GHz bekommen ganz viele andere auf 4.00GHz oder noch mehr
> oder meinen i7-2600k hab ich auf 5.5GHz andere nur auf 4,5GHz


 Die 5,5GHz hast du aber nicht im Dauerbetrieb unter Luft und die Spannung, die du dafür benötigst will ich gar nicht wissen

Und nochmal zurück zu Ivy DT i5 und i7: Wenn der i5 limitiert, reißt der i7 auch keine Bäume aus, vor allem limitiert die CPU eigentlich nur in Spielen, die eh nicht alle Kerne nutzen (Starcraf 2 z.B. und da bringt SMT dann absolut nichts)

Noch was: Von Takt und Leistung pro Takt profitiert jede Anwendung, von vielen Kernen schon weniger und von SMT noch viel weniger


Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Meiner läuft unter einer Corsair H100 mit Silentwings 2 auf 5V


Wo hast du den PC stehen? In der Gefriertruhe? 
Die H100 reißt mit Silentwings@5V nämlich nicht mehr als ein Macho etc.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Meiner läuft unter einer Corsair H100 mit Silentwings 2 auf 5V


 
welchen wunderchip hast du erwischt?


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die 5,5GHz hast du aber nicht im Dauerbetrieb unter Luft und die Spannung, die du dafür benötigst will ich gar nicht wissen
> 
> Und nochmal zurück zu Ivy DT i5 und i7: Wenn der i5 limitiert, reißt der i7 auch keine Bäume aus, vor allem limitiert die CPU eigentlich nur in Spielen, die eh nicht alle Kerne nutzen (Starcraf 2 z.B. und da bringt SMT dann absolut nichts)
> 
> Noch was: Von Takt und Leistung pro Takt profitiert jede Anwendung, von vielen Kernen schon weniger und von SMT noch viel weniger


 

1,245V unter einer Corsair H100 die ist wirklich super ^^
und die CPU wird nie heißer als 55grad


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> 1,245V unter einer Corsair H100 die ist wirklich super ^^


Ernsthaft 
Ich hab für 5GHz schon 1,5V gebraucht...


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ja ernsthaft^^ das war das was ich meinte, nicht jede CPU lässt sich gleich gut übertakten
Spannung schwankte ein bissel, manchmal hatte er 1,250V

und meinen i7-2600 habe ich auch 4,1GHz bekommen bei 1,200V


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> 1,245V unter einer Corsair H100 die ist wirklich super ^^


...schnell kaputt und laut.


Ted_1990 schrieb:


> und die CPU wird nie heißer als 55grad


Ohne CPU-Z Validierung glaubt dir das kein Mensch, also her mit der Validierung und dem CoreTempscreenshot. Und vor allem will ich sehe wie sich die CPU so im Dauerbetrieb schlägt.

Einen Beweis, dass der i7 mit der 690 zu kämpfen hat hätte ich auch noch gerne
Das gleiche gilt für den i5


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> dann hattest du glück
> ich hatte einen AMD 1090T, habe den nur auch 3.8GHz bekommen ganz viele andere auf 4.00GHz oder noch mehr
> oder meinen i7-2600k hab ich auf 5.5GHz andere nur auf 4,5GHz



Es ist unerheblich, was mit deinem AMD Prozessor ging, da wir hier über den 3570K reden. Nebenbei hast du vielleicht gemerkt, dass viele Leute hier nicht deiner Meinung sind, was den I7 und die GTX 690 angeht. Ich auch nicht. In einem PC-Forum wie diesem sollte man davon ausgehen, das die Mehrheit sich mit PC's auskennt. In einer Beratung sollte zudem dem TE geholfen werden, was du nicht machst.
VG Mister Laggy
Edit:Sry bissel gelaggt


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

hab die übertaktung raus genommen weil ich keinen wirklichen unterschied gemerkt habe.

Laut und schnell kaputt kann ich nicht bestätigen... die standardlüfter sind sehr laut das stimmt... aber mir den SilentWings 2 super leise
Diese Kompaktwasserkühler werden zu unrecht so schlecht gemacht. Die H100 ist meine dritte WaKü von Corsair.

hier ein paar werte im idle: http://abload.de/image.php?img=kkke2ud5.png


----------



## dn1987p (20. Mai 2013)

Gute Güte ist das ausgeartet... Zu ASRock kann ich auch nur positives berichten - auch mein eigenes Board hat nie Mätzchen gemacht.
Und ein i7 kann in Spielen mehr bringen, siehe Crysis 3 - bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen ist ein i7 aber nicht schneller als ein i5.

Dennoch bbrot, wenn du einen i7 holen magst, dann tue das ruhig. P/L-technisch zwar nicht das Optimum, aber wenn dir SMT das wert ist, dass schlag zu. Er ist halt auf jeden Fall nicht schlechter als ein i5.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2013)

dn1987p schrieb:


> Und ein i7 kann in Spielen mehr bringen, siehe Crysis 3 - bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen ist ein i7 aber nicht schneller als ein i5.


 
Wobei Crysis 3 auch _die_ Ausnahme ist, Da schlägt der FX 8350 sogar den I7 3770k.

Link: Crysis 3 im CPU-Test: AMDs FX-Prozessoren dominieren unsere Benchmarks


----------



## dn1987p (20. Mai 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Wobei Crysis 3 auch _die_ Ausnahme ist, Da schlägt der FX 8350 sogar den I7 3770k.
> 
> Link: Crysis 3 im CPU-Test: AMDs FX-Prozessoren dominieren unsere Benchmarks


 
Die sind nicht mehr aktuell, siehe Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Lieber den aktuellen Test nehmen:
Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark

Wobei Crysis 3 da ein Extrembeispiel ist.
Ohne die Grassimulation, die auf Multicore ausgelest ist, würde da auch ganz anders aussehen.

€dit...
zu lahm 



Ted_1990 schrieb:


> hier ein paar werte im idle: http://abload.de/image.php?img=kkke2ud5.png


Hmm.. und was soll uns der Idle jetzt sagen?


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> hier ein paar werte im idle: Bild: kkke2ud5.png - abload.de


 Toll und das sagt wie viel aus? Genau, absolut nichts. Keiner weiß wie stark die Lüfter laufen und ob das die echte Spannung oder nur die VID ist

Mein 2500k ist bei dem Takt unterm Macho doch um einiges Kühler

@TE: Es ist deine Entscheidung ob i5 oder i7: SMT bring im besten Fall 30%, das aber nur wenn die Anwendung aber wirklich voll darauf ausgelegt ist oder es einfach komplett egal ist wann die SMT Einheiten fertig werden (z.B. Cinebench). 
Und bei Spielen kommt es eben hauptsächlich auf das Timing an, die Physik wartet ja z.B. drauf was die KI und der Spieler macht und die Grafikkarte auf das Gesammtergebnis um da ein Bild draus zu berechnen


----------



## dn1987p (20. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> €dit...
> zu lahm


 
Dafür hast du mehr geschrieben


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

naja ich bin mal weg 
und sry wenn ich etwas anstengend war

naja ich bin mal weg 
und sry wenn ich etwas anstengend war




ich111 schrieb:


> Toll und das sagt wie viel aus? Genau, absolut nichts. Keiner weiß wie stark die Lüfter laufen und ob das die echte Spannung oder nur die VID ist
> 
> Mein 2500k ist bei dem Takt unterm Macho doch um einiges Kühler



kommt immer auch die raumtemperatur an 
und dabei laufen die lüfter von 5V etwas bei 650rpm

hinzu kommt, im Idle nehmen sich LuKü und WaKü nicht viel... den unterschied merkst du nur unter last


----------



## the.hai (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> mir muss hier keiner was zum Thema Elektrotechnik erklären, hab den scheiß 3,5 Jahre lang gelernt



Also 12v und 50A wären 600w, das is schonmal fakt.
Je nach unterbau sagen wir mal großzügig 150w fürn rest.
750w also benötigt, bei 85% wirkungsgrad wären das knappe 900w aus der steckdose.
Selbst mit deinem mangelhaften wissen ist das mit deinem netzteil nimals mörglich.
Wenn du das so gernt hast, dann hätteste auch 4jahre galilio gucken können.


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also 12v und 50A wären 600w, das is schonmal fakt.
> Je nach unterbau sagen wir mal großzügig 150w fürn rest.
> 750w also benötigt, bei 85% wirkungsgrad wären das knappe 900w aus der steckdose.
> Selbst mit deinem mangelhaften wissen ist das mit deinem netzteil nimals mörglich.
> Wenn du das so gernt hast, dann hätteste auch 4jahre galilio gucken können.




Mit den Netzteilen habe ich meine Erfahrungen gemacht, und werde es auch weiter so machen wie ich es denke 
eins kann man sagen, ein zu großes Netzteil gibt es nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Doch gibt es. Wenn der PC eben nur z.B. 350W brauch, dann ist ein 450W/480W Netzteil angemessen. Alles andere ist einfach zu groß und ineffizient.


----------



## soth (20. Mai 2013)

Und immer schön Single-Rail Netzteile verbauen, dann kann man sie auch noch als Schweißgerät verwenden!


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

naja 480W würde ich nicht nehmen^^ 
560W bis 660W würde ich kaufen.... aber egal^^

ich verbaue NUR Seasonic Netzteile


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Mit den Netzteilen habe ich meine Erfahrungen gemacht, und werde es auch weiter so machen wie ich es denke
> eins kann man sagen, ein zu großes Netzteil gibt es nicht.


 Äh doch, weil dann die Effizienz flöten geht

Und hier mal was zu Singlerail (ohne OCP bzw mit schlecht funktionierend wie es bei allen größeren Singlerails ist könnte man echt schweissen): http://www.overclock.net/t/944707/why-single-rail-is-not-better-than-multi-rail


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> naja 480W würde ich nicht nehmen^^
> 560W bis 660W würde ich kaufen.... aber egal^^
> 
> ich verbaue NUR Seasonic Netzteile


 
Warum denn nur im dem Bereich?
Interessante Wahl... ^^


----------



## the.hai (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Mit den Netzteilen habe ich meine Erfahrungen gemacht, und werde es auch weiter so machen wie ich es denke
> eins kann man sagen, ein zu großes Netzteil gibt es nicht.



Physikalisch unbegründet, aber na gut...


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Warum denn nur im dem Bereich?
> Interessante Wahl... ^^


 
mehr Leistung braucht man nicht, und weniger leistung is mir zu knapp.
aber da ich erstmal kein neues Netzteil brauche (760W reichen)

Scheiss auf die effizienz, viel schlimmer sind die Oberwellen durch die elektronik im Netzteil


das 760W Netzteil habe ich 2 Jahre, wollte zu der zeit ne zweite HD6970 einbauen^^ daher das große...
Jetzt würde ich mit ein mit nur noch 660W holen


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

Warum ist weniger Leistung zu knapp  
Aktuelle PC's brauchen net mehr als ca. 350W, warum dann so riesige Netzteile einbauen?

Was sind den Oberwellen? Meinst du die Ripple&Noise Werte?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Mai 2013)

@ TE nochmal zur Monitor Frage
Nimm den Asus VG278hr ist wie der ohne r, nur hat 144 statt 120 Herz im 2d Betrieb.
Aber auf jeden Fall ein super Monitor
MfG
JE


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Warum ist weniger Leistung zu knapp
> Aktuelle PC's brauchen net mehr als ca. 350W, warum dann so riesige Netzteile einbauen?
> 
> Was sind den Oberwellen? Meinst du die Ripple&Noise Werte?




Normaler weise ist die Spannung und der Strom Sinusförmig, und Oberwellen legen sich auf die Sinuswelle und verunreinigen das netz... Die energieversorger sind dann immer dabei diese oberwllen rauszufiltern, ein grund wieso der Strompreis (bzw. Preis für die elekt. Arbeit)  teurer wird

Dann gibt es auch noch sowas wie "Leistungsfaktorkorrektur", die wird benutz und den Leistungsfaktor zu erhöhen


Verhältnis vom Betrag der Wirkleistung P zur Scheinleistung S ( Leistungsfaktor = Wirkleistung / Scheinleistung)


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

@Ted: Jeder weiß was ne PFC ist, tu nicht so als hättest du Ahnung, du hast den ganzen Thread über bewiesen, dass du absolut keinen Plan von Hardware hast und dein wissen wohl am ehesten aus der Computerbild stammt, was du hier empfiehlst. Und einen i7 @5,5Ghz bekommst du auch mit ner dicken WaKü wohl kaum gekühlt, schon gar nicht mit so nem überteuerten Corsair Spielzeug, da muss eher ne KoKü ran. 

@TE: Die Frage wegen des Boards besteht noch oder nicht mehr? Das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H ist ein sehr gutes Board und Giga hat nen super Support, ASRock ist aber auch nicht schlechter. Nur Asus würde ich mir nicht antuen wollen, der Support ist so schlecht, das ist nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2013)

@Ted
Selbst bei guten 480W Netzteilen ist der PFC Wert schon bei geringer Last bei knapp 90% bei Vollast bei 99%. Das ist bei 600+W Netzteilen identisch, in manchen Fällen auch schlechter.


----------



## mülla1 (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Normaler weise ist die Spannung und der Strom Sinusförmig, und Oberwellen legen sich auf die Sinuswelle und verunreinigen das netz... Die energieversorger sind dann immer dabei diese oberwllen rauszufiltern, ein grund wieso der Strompreis (bzw. Preis für die elekt. Arbeit)  teurer wird


 
Stimmt nicht ganz  die oberwellen von denen du sprichst scheinen ja von deinen Netzteilen zu kommen.. Sie sind allerdings nicht auf der sinusförmigen Spannung sondern im rückleiter zu finden  und das auch nur bei Konventionellen Netzteilen mit längsreglern. Die verbaut nur keiner mehr wegen der schlechten Effizienz. Dadurch das der brückengleichrichter nur Strom zieht wenn die angelegte Netzspannung größer ist als die Spannung im zwischenkreis wird praktisch immer die spitze des Sinus "geklaut". Das erzeugt sog. harmonische dritten gerades die sich im dreileitersystem im neutralleiter nicht neutralisieren sonder sich aufaddieren  das ganze ist dann häufig auch der Grund warum früher die n Leiter abgebrannt sind wenn zu viele pcs angeschaltet waren. 
Heutige Netzteile sind allerdings Schaltnetzteile mit sperrwandlern und Power factor correction (oder auf pfc). Allein die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sehen vor das die sog. Oberwellen wie du sie nennst netzseitig rausgefiltert werden. Wie die Spannung auf "PC Seite" aussieht hängt dann wiederum von den verwendeten Bauteilen bzw der Geometrie der Anordnung ab. Single rails schneiden da zb sehr viel schlechter ab als aufwendiger gestaltete Netzteile  

So btt:
Nimm den i5 der reicht vollkommen aus. Ich hab den 2500k @4,2GHz und hab bisher nie Probleme damit gehabt.. Denke das man nur die Bauteile kaufen sollte die auch wirklich den Anforderungen entsprechen. Gut du willst 3d da wirst du um die 690 nicht drum rumkommen. Meiner Meinung nach wird die Grafikkarte aber auch locker von einem i5 gut befeuert.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Leute Leute. Das läuft ja hier richtig.  
Mich wundert dass die Mods noch nicht schon viel häufiger hier waren. 

Ich musste erst mal lesen aber das mit dem PC Shop Besitzer der seit 20 Jahren im Geschäft ist und deswegen immer alles richtig macht ist schon sehr geil.  

Teilweise kriege ich Muffensausen an den Achselhaaren. 

Also. 1. entscheidet immer noch der TS was er will. Wenn er unbedingt in 3D spielen will dann ist eine GTX 690 oder GTX Titan unumgänglich. Das kostet nun mal schon. Alleine die GPU kassiert das halbe Budget weg.
In 3D kann man bei Ultra Settings und MSAA oder was auch immer froh sein wenn die GTX 690 die 50 Frames beim Shooter schafft -- und ehrlich mal alles andere rockt doch in 3D nicht.
Das kann selbst ein AMD FX 8350 leisten. Und wir alle sind uns doch einig dass die Intel Quad Cores mehr leisten als der FX oder?
Ergo reicht der i5 fürs Gamen völlig aus. Mehr lohnt nicht weil der Unterschied null ist. Bei 3D hängst du praktisch immer im Grafiklimit.
Außer vielleicht bei Skyrim in den Schlachten. Aber das läuft sowieso nur auf 2 Kernen.

Und das mit der Zukunft ist der gößte Blödsinn den es hier gibt. Echt mal.
Schaut euch Lynnfield an. Der i5 760 ist immer noch am Rockzipfel des i7 860. Der i7 ist nicht plözlich weggezogen und schneller als der 2500k nur weil er SMT hat.
Das ist halt Unsinn und exakt so wird es auch bei Ivy Bridge sein.
I5 und i7 der 3000er Serie basieren auf der gleichen Architektur. Eben der Ivy Bridge Architektur. Wenn der i5 zu langsam wird ist auch der i7 am Ende.
Wieso versteht das keiner?

Und noch mal zu den Netzteilen.
Wenn das komplette System 300 Watt bei Maximallast braucht ist es schlichtweg sinnfrei ein 600 Watt Netzteil zu verbauen.
Ein 600 Watt Netzteil ist teurer und lauter als ein 450 Watt Netzteil der gleichen Baureihe bringt aber keinen einzigen Vorteil mit sich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> Hattest du schonmal eine Corsair WaKü oder stützt du dich auf irgendwelche Testberichte? wenn es letzteres ist hast du echt keine Ahnung und solltest den Mund halten



Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein: Selbst mein selfmade 1-Kanal Wasserkühler aus Alu ( 5€ Materialwert ) schlägt eine Kompaktwakü, da sieht man mal wie gut die Dinger sind 

Eine gute Lukü würde ich immer einer Kompaktwakü vorziehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Leute Leute. Das läuft ja hier richtig.



Ich hab mir mal alles durchgelesen, sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Ted_1990 (20. Mai 2013)

ich hatte eine "High-End" und bin auf die Kompakt WaKü gewechselt, ich merke keinen unterschied.
Mir egal, ich klinke mich hier aus... 
leute die sich nur auf Testberichte stützen sind unter meinem Niveau


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ich hatte eine "High-End" und bin auf die Kompakt WaKü gewechselt, ich merke keinen unterschied.


 
Dann war die "High-End" nicht "High-End", sondern irgendwo komplett falsch konstruiert 

@ TE. Der i5 reicht dicke, der i7 ist beim reinen Gamingbetrieb unnütz.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das komplette System 300 Watt bei Maximallast braucht ist es schlichtweg sinnfrei ein 600 Watt Netzteil zu verbauen.
> Ein  600 Watt Netzteil ist teurer und lauter als ein 450 Watt Netzteil der  gleichen Baureihe bringt aber keinen einzigen Vorteil mit sich.



Und hat dabei auch noch die niedrigere Effizienz.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch eine kompakt Wakü und ich habe sowas natürlich auch schon bei 1155 System verbaut und ich kenne nicht einen Fall wo jemand ein 2600k oder 3770k auf 5,5Ghz schiebt und das bei 55° mit einer solchen Kompakt Wakü und 5 Volt Lüftern. 

Und natürlich werden Testberichte gelesen denn darauf beruht Wissen. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit sämtliche am Markt zu kaufende Hardware zu testen.
Ergo liest man das was andere getestet haben oder was PCGH testet oder Computerbase oder wer auch immer.
Man muss halt mal über seinen kleinen Tellerrand hinausblicken um das Ganze sehen zu können.


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Diese Kombination wäre auch noch möglich mit einem 24 Zoll Monitor, dafür ein i 7 3770 k , der jedoch bei Spielen keinen Vorteil bringt, dafür jedoch bei Anwender-Software schon seine Vorteile hat, zum Beispiel wenn Du Videos rendern willst etc 

Preislich wärst Du hier bei 2077 Euro, also 12 Euro mehr als mein letzter Vorschlag  

Jetzt entscheide selbst, lieber einen 27 Zoll Monitor und dafür einen i 5 3570 k der zum zocken absolut ausreicht, oder einen i 7 3770 k mit einem 24 Zoll Monitor 

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (GV-N690D5-4GD-B)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGM00-AOUAYZ)
1 x ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C)
1 x nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz mit Sichtfenster (VN300M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ich würde klar den 27 Zoll nehmen.


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

Jop. Der 3D Effekt ist auf einem größeren Monitor einfach besser


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

Nun meine Empfehlung wäre auch der grössere Monitor. Denn man darf nicht vergessen, daß der Monitor eines der Hardware-Teile ist, den man am längsten verwendet. Der Monitor wird sicherlich 2 bis 3 PC`s mitmachen können, sprich locker 6 bis 10 Jahre auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Daher wäre mir der 27 Zoll auch wichtiger als ein i7 3770 k


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

Oder SSD erstmal weglassen und später Nachrüsten, ist schliesslich kein must have.


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oder SSD erstmal weglassen und später Nachrüsten, ist schliesslich kein must have.



Eine SSD ist aber sinnvoller als der i7. Ich habe selbst mit der GTX 690 vom i5-2500K auf den i7-3770K gewechselt. Und jetzt darfst Du 3x raten, ob ich bis heute in irgendeinem Spiel irgendeinen Unterschied gemerkt habe


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst mit der GTX 690 vom i5-2500K auf den i7-3770K gewechselt. Und jetzt darfst Du 3x raten, ob ich bis heute in irgendeinem Spiel irgendeinen Unterschied gemerkt habe


 
Der Unterschied vom i5 auf den i7 war unfassbar und du kannst es bis heute kaum glauben wieso du solange einen i5 hattest. Oder?


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

Hehe, muss grad schmunzeln, weil ich die Befürchtung hab, dass wieder die i5 vs i7 Diskussion losgeht. Ich hab nicht gesagt das der i5 bemerkenswert schlechter ist fürs gamen, würde aber trotzdem den i7 haben wollen, ausserdem vllt kann der TE ja ein bissl was über 2k € verballern, da steht ja ca 2000€.


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Unterschied vom i5 auf den i7 war unfassbar und du kannst es bis heute kaum glauben wieso du solange einen i5 hattest. Oder?



Ja, der i5 war sogar für Office zu langsam  

@topic
Wenn die 100€ nicht weh tun, würde ich den i7 kaufen, ansonsten den i5. Oder gleich einen AMD FX-8350


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Ja genau. Der AMD FX wird in 5-8 Jahren -- wenn die Konsolen Multi Core Games hervorgebracht haben -- locker am i7 dran kleben. 
Also jetzt schon für die Zukunft kaufen.


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

Sag ich doch.

Der Bulldozer hat 8 Kerne mit je 4 GHz, also insgesamt 32 GHz. Der i7-3770K hat 4 Kerne mit je 3,5GHz, also insgesamt lächerliche 14GHz  

Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler drin


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Nein hast du nicht. Aber SMT bringt ja noch mal 25% mehr. Also sind es 17,5GHz.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2013)

Ja genau, mein Q8200 hat ja auch 4 Kerne mit 2,33 Ghz, also 9,32 Ghz, deshalb ist er ja auch besser als ein i3 mit grade mal 2 Kernen und nur 3 Ghz.... oder so xDD

Aber wir haben ja eh alle keine Ahnung, wir stützen uns ja auf Testberichte und schaffen es nicht einen i7 mit einer Mega-Tollen-Ubor-Kompaktwakü auf 5,5 Ghz mit max. 55ºC und 5V auf den SilentWings zu kühlen......


----------



## Chrissi (20. Mai 2013)

Lass und gleich Quad Sockel Xeon Boards holen und 10core Xeons und dann noch SMT und 4 auf einmal .....

Ich glaube mein PC fliegt in die Luft. Da muss ich aber noch 4 Titan holen, um das ausnutzen zu können und nen Kernkraftwerk für die Stromversorgung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer hat 8 Kerne mit je 4 GHz, also insgesamt 32 GHz. Der i7-3770K hat 4 Kerne mit je 3,5GHz, also insgesamt lächerliche 14GHz
> 
> Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler drin


 
Nein, du hast richtig gedacht 
Die 32GHz vom AMD sind ja viel besser als die 14GHz vom Intel. Ich rate zum AMD 
Fuuu###, Softy !!! WIR HABEN DAS SMT VERGESSEN 


Spoiler



IRONIE OFF


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

Hust offtopic hust

Warten wir mal, was der te dazu sagt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Hust offtopic hust
> 
> Warten wir mal, was der te dazu sagt


 
Es war doch alles klar, oder hab ich was überlesen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es war doch alles klar, oder hab ich was überlesen



Hast recht, da hab ich was überlesen


----------



## Venom89 (21. Mai 2013)

Ted_1990 schrieb:


> ich hatte eine "High-End" und bin auf die Kompakt WaKü gewechselt, ich merke keinen unterschied.
> Mir egal, ich klinke mich hier aus...
> leute die sich nur auf Testberichte stützen sind unter meinem Niveau



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


@ Topic 

Sry, musste ich mal los werden


----------



## TimNik981 (21. Mai 2013)

So: *Ironie aus*

Kauf dir einfach den i5, mach ich auch bald


----------



## facehugger (21. Mai 2013)

Sehr unterhaltsamer (ich muss unbedingt meinen Popcornvorrat aufstocken gehn) Thread Aber wer hier sagt, das eine Palit GTX680 Jetstream auch unter Last sehr leise arbeitet (und das dann auch noch mit einem Link belegt, der dieser Karte unter Stress *50* dB(A) bescheinigt) hat entweder einen Hörschaden oder ist nur von *seiner eigenen verbauten* HW überzeugt und lässt nix anderes gelten...

Gruß


----------



## Chrissi (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn er sagt, dass er seid 10 Jahren dabei ist, dann wäre der  Fluch des Föns  möglich


----------

